# The TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti



## Air

Welcome to the *TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti*!

This is part of a project that includes The TC Top 100 Most Recommended Operas and The TC Top 150 Most Recommended Symphonies threads.

To recap, here is a brief outline of the project:

- the TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms
- this process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music
- these lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists

Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do. This project has been successfully tested and tried in both of the threads mentioned above, and it is our hope that the Keyboard Concerti thread can be just as successful as the Opera and Symphony ones and continue to foster the same sort of friendly environment created there. We hope that the the result will turn out to be the most satisfactory compromise for all the participating members of this forum and the best possible reference for both old and new listeners who desire to learn more about piano and keyboard concerti!

*Round 0 (Pre-nomination Discussion)*

Before the nomination round begins, let us proceed into a time of _comments, questions, or suggestions_ - it's time for you as a member of TalkClassical to make your voice heard!

We would like everyone to contribute to this process as all of your opinions are valuable to the end result of this forum recommended list and it is also an effective way to gauge expected participation for the remainder of the project.

So, who's in?


----------



## Air

For the record, I'm allowing "Keyboard Concerti" to include *all* concerti for piano, harpsichord, and other keyboard instruments (including organ) as well as others works for keyboard and orchestra that are similar to concerti (refer back to this Wikipedia article) concerning the roles between the soloist and the orchestra. Thus, works like Weber's _Konzertstück_, Liszt's _Totentanz_, and de Falla's _Noches en los Jardines de España_ *are* qualified for this project.

Concerti for two instruments and orchestra are *not* to be included unless _both_ instruments featured are keyboard instruments (such as Poulenc's _Concerto for two pianos in D minor_).


----------



## Webernite

Well, I'm going to be rooting for Brahms's Second, and I'll see how high I can get Schoenberg's, Mozart's 27th, and Beethoven's first two.

Edit: Oh, and Prokofiev.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thanks for your PM Air, if all goes as smoothly as previously this should be a very enjoyable/educational experience. If you have any more questions on the procedure I used please dont hesistate to ask.

I should start reviving my listening of these concerti in preparation. I advise it!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dont forget to check out the DDD list:

http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-concerto.html


----------



## Webernite

emiellucifuge said:


> Dont forget to check out the DDD list:
> 
> http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-concerto.html


I hate digitaldreamdoor and their stupid lists.


----------



## Lipatti

This is going to be fun. I'm in.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yes yes yes I will definitely do this one. Piano concertos are some of my favorite pieces of music.


----------



## Weston

If it is to be keyboard concertos, that means we can dip into the baroque as deeply as we want. I'm ready! Of course my first nominations will be quite predictable, so don't expect Ginastera right off the bat from me. 

Keyboard concertos would be my next logical choice for this exercise as they are formally similar to symphonies, something that makes it easier for me to judge whether I like a piece or not, how it plays with the form.

Hope you give a bit of time to get warmed up.

(begins compiling a list)


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks in advance. I enjoyed the symphonies exercise, picked up a (for me) new masterpiece along the way (Myaskovsky 6), and look forward to this one.


----------



## tdc

I feel that my knowledge of keyboard concerti is lacking compared to many other members here, but I have a good idea of what I like. If this isn't a problem for you I would still like to participate. 

(Listening to Schumann's piano concerto in preparation)


----------



## Weston

I've run into a confusing problem and need your opinions. I'm going through the concertos in my collection and found that some of them have interchangeable instruments. Several of Bach's keyboard concertos can also be violin or oboe concertos depending on the setting. Also, Beethoven turned his own violin concerto into a very nice piano concerto. How are we to consider these?


----------



## pjang23

Sounds fun.


----------



## Weston

For what it's worth, I've discovered I have a little less than 100 pieces that might fit the criteria. Of those 100 I can only clearly remember about 10, and only one of those is a Beethoven. 

I guess those will be my first nominations when the time comes.


----------



## Aksel

I'll at least try to be in, and we'll see as we progress further along.


----------



## Webernite

I'm frankly a bit doubtful about including organ and harpsichord concerti in this...


----------



## Air

Thank you for all the support so far! 



Weston said:


> I've run into a confusing problem and need your opinions. I'm going through the concertos in my collection and found that some of them have interchangeable instruments. Several of Bach's keyboard concertos can also be violin or oboe concertos depending on the setting. Also, Beethoven turned his own violin concerto into a very nice piano concerto. How are we to consider these?





Webernite said:


> I'm frankly a bit doubtful about including organ and harpsichord concerti in this...


I understand the problem you are discussing and it's evident when you look at Wikipedia's list of Bach's harpsichord concerti as well as the organ concerti (BWV 592-8). This problem appears in the music of Handel, Vivaldi, etc. too, but to an arguably lesser extent.

I've made a point to not include concerti for multiple (more than one type of) instruments in this part of the project, which means excluding the majority of the concerti written in the Baroque era including the _concerti grossi_. Now the harpsichord at this time didn't have the same sort of sound as the fortepiano or pianoforte to make it an ideal concerti instrument in the same way as the pianos of the 19th century. I still think it is important though to include those concerti written before the era of the fortepiano and pianoforte because many of the harpsichord concerti of Bach are still regularly performed on the piano (I've heard BWV 1052 and 1056 only recently at a competition) and the harpsichord is after all, as much of a keyboard instrument as the piano is. These two instruments can be extremely interchangeable today. When it comes to concerti such as the g minor BWV 1058 (modeled after the famous a minor violin concerto) it's really a tough call, but I still think it is judicious to include these, that is, assuming that they make it to our list at all. And it is completely fine if both the violin and keyboard concerti lists include different versions of the same work. It's just that the fine line of exclusion has to be drawn somewhere well-defined or nowhere at all.

For Beethoven's op. 76 remake, I think it is really up to you, Weston, whether you nominate it or not. I'd feel a little bit guilty not allowing the op. 76a in to the round when I've assented to the Bach concerti in the virtually same situation. I don't think the separate BWV numbers really make the case any different. Since you've continually mentioned that the piano version of the op. 76 is such a lovely piece, I'm sure it's worth hearing on its own too. But as I've said, it's really up to you - there's always a chance that it will have too few nominations to make the list, maybe even solely due to its unfamiliarity as a piano concerto, and you will have to be willing to take this chance of failure. (I assure you that I will go listen to it immediately and try to support you if I can.)

For organ concerti, I think I've made a final decision on this. The genre is pretty small, and the organ, though very different from the piano (or harpsichord), is still without question a keyboard instrument. Can you clarify your concern, Webernite?

The alternative option is to neglect the Baroque concerti mess altogether and include a separate list for Baroque concerti _including_ the solo harpsichord and organ concerti. But if these are included here on this list, as is the current option, there is still the possibility for an expansive list in the future for all the other multiple instrument Baroque concerti out there... the _concerti grossi_, the Brandenburgs, and so on. (This can also be expanded to include all ensemble concerti writing, like Mozart's _Sinfonia Concertante_ and the Double and Triple Concertos by Brahms and Beethoven.) I feel like we will run into a similar problem with the violin concerto thread too, but I think it's good to make clear boundaries sooner than later.



Weston said:


> Hope you give a bit of time to get warmed up.


The first round will not start for a good few days, though I hope we will get this up and running by the end of the week.



tdc said:


> I feel that my knowledge of keyboard concerti is lacking compared to many other members here, but I have a good idea of what I like. If this isn't a problem for you I would still like to participate.


Not a problem at all!


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> For Organ Concerti, I think I've made a final decision on this. The genre is pretty small, and the organ, though very different from the piano (or harpsichord), is still without question a keyboard instrument. Can you clarify your concern, Webernite?


It's just that I have a very hard time comparing Baroque keyboard concerti with later concerti. I don't really find it any easier than trying to compare the _Brandenburg_ concertos with Haydn and Mozart symphonies.


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> It's just that I have a very hard time comparing Baroque keyboard concerti with later concerti. I don't really find it any easier than trying to compare the _Brandenburg_ concertos with Haydn and Mozart symphonies.


I think this is the case with comparing any two periods of music. Personally, I feel no better comparing Haydn's keyboard concerti to Rachmaninoff's significantly larger ones but this is the way these kind of lists (not the least, DDD's) work.

If it makes you feel any better - after we've finished with the process - if too few Baroque/organ concerti have made it, we can always create a separate recommended list just for them (with little or no nomination/list process at all if so desired).

Remember, this is ultimately a free arena. If you support, say, one of the Handel organ concerti (and you are allowed to as much as you want to on this thread, so long as it does not disturb procedures), they have idealistically just as much as chance to nomination as one of Chopin or Liszt's better-known Romantic concerti.


----------



## Webernite

Fair enough. In that case, I suppose I'd better give Bach's concertos another listen. I haven't heard most of them in a while... Oh, and if there's any chance it might persuade people to vote differently, can I just say: the minor-key concertos of Bach (and Mozart) are _not necessarily the best_!


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> Fair enough. In that case, I suppose I'd better give Bach's concertos another listen. I haven't heard most of them in a while... Oh, and if there's any chance it might persuade people to vote differently, can I just say: the minor-key concertos of Bach (and Mozart) are _not necessarily the best_!


Maybe not. But Bach's keyboard concerto in F minor Bwv 1056 will probably be the first thing I nominate. His concerto for keyboard in E _major_ Bwv 1053 though is also quite incredible. I know there are many others but if you think of any good Bach suggestions, let me know and I'll re-listen to them. For now I am getting more familiarized with Mozart and Haydn keyboard concertos.


----------



## Webernite

I'll probably vote somewhat strategically... If I were just going on personal preference, though, I think the A major Concerto (BWV 1055) would get my initial vote, or maybe the D major (BWV 1054). To me they sound like later works than the more famous one in D minor, which is pretty Scarlatti-ish.

There's a great performance of the A major here, but the sound quality is pretty appalling. Glenn Gould's are still the standard recordings of the concertos on piano. Karl Richter's have _by far_ the best orchestra, but his harpsichord was not authentic and sounds too quiet (such a shame!). Trevor Pinnock's are probably the standard period-instrument recordings. (The underlinings indicate Youtube links.)


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> I'll probably vote somewhat strategically... If I were just going on personal preference, though, I think the A major Concerto (BWV 1055) would get my initial vote, or maybe the D major (BWV 1054). To me they sound like later works than the more famous one in D minor, which is pretty Scarlatti-ish.
> 
> There's a great performance of the A major here, but the sound quality is pretty appalling. Glenn Gould's are still the standard recordings of the concertos on piano. Karl Richter's have _by far_ the best orchestra, but his harpsichord was not authentic and sounds too quiet (such a shame!). Trevor Pinnock's are probably the standard period-instrument recordings. (The underlinings indicate Youtube links.)


The A major is definetely very nice, I would rate that one right up there with the ones I mentioned. I also agree about the D minor concerto, of all the examples you posted its my least favorite. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll have to do some more in depth analysis on these pieces a little bit before I decide what I'll vote for first.


----------



## Ravellian

Yay, a top 100 piano concerti list! THIS is finally a list I can have good opinions on, being a pianist. 

When do we start?


----------



## Air

*Round One will start on Thursday.*


----------



## TresPicos

I was waiting for someone to create this thread. Thanks, Air! I will participate. 

Tonight, I'll start reviewing all those Mozart concerti so that I know which is which... 

Good to know that Poulenc and de Falla are valid. 

What about Busoni (with choir), Bartok's "Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra" (sometimes with "and Percussion" in its name) and Debussy's "Fantaisie for piano and orchestra"?


----------



## Air

TresPicos said:


> What about Busoni (with choir), Bartok's "Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra" (sometimes with "and Percussion" in its name) and Debussy's "Fantaisie for piano and orchestra"?


All three are fine.

One more day before Round One starts!


----------



## jhar26

Interesting project. I'll try to participate to the best of my abilities. Bach could potentially be a bit of a problem. And it won't be easy to decide between Handel's organ concertos either.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's Thursday!  I won't be able to vote today though, I'll be too busy.


----------



## Air

*ROUND 1 NOMINATIONS
(POSITIONS 1-10)*

Welcome aboard to the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project. We're very excited to have you here in the first round of nominations! I hope you all enjoy this process - remember that if you have any concerns, don't hesitate to send me or a moderator a PM and we will be happy to address it. Thank you for participating!

*Please nominate your top 5 keyboard concerti in order of preference.*

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's Thursday!  I won't be able to vote today though, I'll be too busy.


Nevermind. 

1. Prokofiev 3
2. Grieg
3. Brahms 2
4. Shostakovich 2
5. Rachmaninoff 3


----------



## Webernite

This is going to be a little bit arbitrary, but Brahms 2 is definitely first...

1. Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major 
2. Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor
3. Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major
4. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 27 in B-flat major
5. Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major


----------



## Air

And we're off!

1. Schumann
2. Prokofiev 2
3. Mozart 23
4. Mozart 20
5. Brahms 2


----------



## toucan

Oh, what the hell...

Mozart Nr. 20 in D minor, K466
Mozart Nr. 21 in C major, K467
Beethoven Nr. 4 in G major, op. 58
Olivier Messiaen, *Reveil des Oiseaux*
Lutoslawski, Piano Concerto


----------



## Nix

1. Mozart No. 20
2. Brahms No. 2
3. Beethoven No. 4
4. Rachmaninov No. 2 (sorry)
5. Beethoven No. 5


----------



## tdc

toucan said:


> Oh, what the hell...
> 
> Mozart Nr. 20 in D minor, K466
> Mozart Nr. 21 in C major, K467
> Beethoven Nr. 4 in G major, op. 58
> Olivier Messiaen, *Reveil des Oiseaux*
> Lutoslawski, Piano Concerto


Thats the spirit. Its just for fun anyway, and besides now I'm likely to check out the Messiaen and Lutoslawski pieces I haven't heard yet.

Bach BWV 1056
Ravel in G
Ravel for left hand
Prokoviev #1
Mozart #20


----------



## Webernite

Why Mozart 27, you ask? 

True, the _orchestral_ writing may be more impressive in some of the earlier concertos, like the D minor. But I find Mozart 27 to be more consistently compelling; the development sections are more coherent, less rambling. It's a more complete work than any of the earlier concertos (except maybe the 24th, which I'll be voting for later). Like the 41st Symphony, it uses very spare and transparent textures, even for Mozart. It's as if every superfluous note has been cut out. At the same time, it's highly experimental. There are _so many_ delicious experimental passages (this one, for example) and most of them would have been unthinkable in the earlier concertos.


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 20
2. Mozart 27
3. Beethoven 4
4. Brahms 2
5. Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## Webernite

Tchaikovsky's doing surprisingly badly. Talk Classical is a high-class place.


----------



## toucan

If I had been more thoughtful I would have tried to imagine what a panel of responsible
educators might have settled for, as their top five choices.

- Bach, because he is Bach - but I don't know which one.
- Mozart and Beethoven, of course, (who will always be there) - and I am gald #20 
and #4 are in the lead so far.
- Either one of the Brahms Concerti, because they seem like the most solid 
among the Romantic piano concertos and because Brahms probably has the
least number of enemies
- And for the XXth Century, either Prokofiev or Ravel, as being composers
of very good concertos, that offend the least number of people.



tdc said:


> Thats the spirit. Its just for fun anyway, and besides now
> I'm likely to check out the Messiaen and Lutoslawski pieces I haven't heard yet.


Highly recommended for the Messiaen is the recording by Vaclav Neumann, now available
on CD through HMV Japan (http://www.hmv.co.jp/en/). Neumann's rhythm is terrific!










For Lutoslawski, either versions with the composer conducting, One of them is with Zimerman, 
who plays it as if it were Chopin or Liszt, the other with Eva Poblocka, who plays it as if it were 
Bela Bartok.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ireland - Piano concerto
2. Shostakovich - PC2
3. Mendelssohn - PC1
4. Mozart - PC20
5. Keuris - Organ concerto


----------



## tdc

Nice. Thanks for the suggestions Toucan. I'm a fan of Zimerman's playing that is probably the Lutoslawski I'll check out, though admiteddly I haven't heard Poblocka yet to my knowledge. (I might just have to check into some Keuris and Ireland as well here.)


----------



## jhar26

1 Mozart 20
2 Mozart 23
3 Schumann
4 Prokofiev 3
5 Ravel in G


----------



## Weston

1. Schumann, Robert - Piano Concerto in Am, Op. 54 
2. Beethoven, Ludwig van - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb, "Emperor," Op. 73 
3. Rachmaninov, Segei - Piano Concerto No. 2 in Cm, Op. 18 
4. Handel, George Frederick - Concerto for organ No. 14
5. Shostakovich, Dmitri - Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 35

The Beethoven No. 5 edged out the No. 4 only by the tiniest of margins for me. It's hard to believe I would like the Schumann over Beethoven, but it's true.

The Handel No. 14 may be the least known of his organ concertos; it's been hard to find samples from it anywhere, but it contains possibly my favorite baroque movement, one of the most joyous pieces of music I've ever heard and using some great call and response effects.






We're only nominating 5 pieces then? Well, maybe that will be easier than the 10 we did in the symphony list.


----------



## Aksel

Ravel in G
Grieg
Tveitt 4, Aurora Borealis
Beethoven 4
Khatchaturian


----------



## Barking Spiderz

Webernite said:


> Tchaikovsky's doing surprisingly badly. Talk Classical is a high-class place.


Not any more he isn't

1. Schumann
2. Tchaikovsky 1
3. Beethoven 4
4. Brahms 2
5. Beethoven 5


----------



## Air

Weston said:


> We're only nominating 5 pieces then? Well, maybe that will be easier than the 10 we did in the symphony list.


Once we move further down the list, it will probably be necessary to expand the number of nominations to 10 simply because they will be so diverse. I'm really interested to see how things fare after the more established works have made it - the door is really very wide open and there's a lot of opportunity for discovery here.

Thanks to everyone who has voted for so far. Out of 29 nominated keyboard concerti by 12 different voters (so far), 13 have received more than one vote. Spots 8-13 are indeed very close... there's a good chance we'll have a tiebreaker at the end of this round.

Remember, there are still more than 36 hours left in the nomination round. So for those who haven't participated yet, there is still time to nominate your 5 symphonies to change the preliminary results before it closes!


----------



## Pieck

Brahms 2
Schumann
Grieg
Tchaikovsky 1
Brahms 1 (Im the first for this one I think)


----------



## JAKE WYB

1. Bartok - Piano Concerto 2
2. Martinu - Piano Concerto 4
3. Bartok - Piano Concerto 1
4. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto 4
5. Martinu - Concerto for two Pianos


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Prokofiev 3
2. Brahms 2
3. Grieg
4. Mozart 21
5. Prokofiev 2

PS we did 5 in the symphonies but increased it to 10 because the nominations were getting too spread


----------



## TresPicos

1. Ravel for left hand
2. Bartok 1
3. Saint-Saëns 5
4. Ireland
5. Mozart 23


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Mozart No. 23
2. Beethoven No. 4
3. Grieg
4. Ravel in G
5. Beethoven No. 5


----------



## Moraviac

1. Rachmaninov 2
2. Grieg 
3. Schumann
4. Chopin 1
5. Mozart 23


----------



## Lipatti

Mozart 23
Mozart 27
Beethoven 4
Ravel left hand
Prokofiev 5


----------



## pjang23

Brahms 1
Brahms 2
Beethoven 5
Rachmaninoff 2
Grieg


----------



## Air

Still 4 1/2 hours to nominate your 5 favorite keyboard concerti before the round closes!


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 1-10*

Thank you all for the great outcome! 20 Talk Classical members nominated a total of 38 keyboard concerti, in which exactly half garnered more than one vote. The following 10 symphonies scored the highest in the nomination round (receiving 4 or more nominations each) and will proceed to the voting round for positions 1-10 on our list.

Brahms 2
Beethoven 4
Mozart 20
Grieg
Schumann
Mozart 23
Beethoven 5
Prokofiev 3
Ravel in G
Rachmaninoff 2

Mozart 27 and Ravel's Concerto for the Left Hand barely missed the list.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*


----------



## Air

Here we go...

1. Schumann
2. Mozart 23
3. Mozart 20
4. Brahms 2
5. Prokofiev 3

It was a tough call between Beethoven 4 and Prokofiev 3 for me.


----------



## Weston

1. Schumann
3. Beethoven 5
3. Beethoven 4
4. Rachmaninoff 2
5. Mozart 20

My aversion to Mozart does not extend to his piano concertos, some of which rival Beethoven in their emotional intensity.


----------



## tdc

1.Ravel in G
2.Mozart 20
3.Beethoven 5
4.Prokofiev 3
5.Brahms 2


----------



## pjang23

Brahms 2
Beethoven 5
Rachmaninoff 2
Mozart 23
Grieg


----------



## Air

It's interesting to see how high Schumann will place. I have a sort of love affair with the work that came with playing the concerto myself and becoming deeply intimate with the interplay of the work - between Schumann the composer/conductor and his pianist wife, Clara. It seems that with the composition Schumann was transferring all his romantic feelings to Clara who received this love when she played the concerto and reciprocated this love. To listen and play this work seems to me to get into and understand the very root of this love. It really is a wonderful thing... even more so than the unmatched, pristine beauty of the mid-late Mozart piano concerti that I also love so much.

Another thing I love about the Schumann Concerto is how the composer so naturally works his mastery of the poetic miniature into the often overly formalistic sonata-allegro form, changing the motives around and creating a coherent, balanced, and epic work without losing the characteristic "Schumannesque" quality. In the beginning of the first movement, it's the C-B-A-A motive (fabricated from the name "Clara") that sings above the rest, sometimes pleading, sometimes reminiscing. As the movement progresses, this becomes interwoven with another theme, a more heroic theme - one can almost call it Schumann's ideals of how great Clara (and perhaps he himself) was. The entire web of sound is so beautiful, so romantic - delicate but powerful - sometimes dreamy (the Andante espressivo) and sometimes uncontrollable (the tumultuous Passionato). The cadenza may not have the pyrotechnics of Rach 3 or Prok 2, but as a culmination of ideas and passion, it's a stunning climax that musically trumps any other cadenza out there. And for the piano, this cadenza leads directly into a romp, in which one can almost see Clara on the piano playing to Schumann's conducting, and above it... the same "Clara" theme interweaving with her fingers. Magnificent.

In the Intermezzo, the interplay between the piano and orchestra is again so beautifully balanced - one talking, one answering, but never answering without caressing the other in its response. It's almost certain that the ascending notes that make up much of the 2nd movement are merely an inversion of the "Clara" theme from the first movement. Soon, the orchestral sings a low, satisfied theme and the piano learns to dance over it, responding only at the end of a phrase with a tender assurance.

As the calls of the two lovers begin to fade away, softening and slowing, the "C-B-A-A" motive comes in again, first in minor then in major, and we are almost too quickly thrown into the electricity of bathing sunlight. 10 minutes of pure euphoria this movement is. The inverted Clara theme, in bright and bold A major, sings without any thought of tears. It's a wickedly hard movement to play, with no pauses for the piano and some very awkward hand positions. But like the first movement, it's all about interplay - a call, a response - a voice caressing over the other. One of the parts I love the best is near the ending. Three pages from the ending of the piece, there is a crescendo and heightening of tension to this almost overtly obvious dominant seventh - signifying an authentic cadence - and one must think that we will certainly be released into tonic, with the orchestra coming in to heroically end the piece. But, alas, Schumann doesn't let that happen. It turns out to be deceptive instead - the piano takes the lead role, the orchestra suddenly hushed, and it goes into a most eloquent melodic line - and when it finally seems to return to A major it only continues on chromatically further and further making the ending (when we finally land there) all the more grand. And this proves how fresh the work is... the same motive throughout returns in different guises, never stagnant and always taking new routes. But these routes are always poetic in the Schumannesque style - what I like to call "Romanticism with class".
















And thus ends my passionate propaganda for this round.


----------



## tdc

^ Nice post Air. I will now have a very cool and new perspective the next time I listen to Schumann's Piano Concerto. 

All though I didn't place it in my top 5 doesn't mean I don't appreciate it. At this stage all the pieces we are voting for are incredible and it is pretty close for me between most of them.


----------



## Webernite

1. Brahms 2
2. Beethoven 4
3. Prokofiev 3
4. Ravel in G
5. Schumann


----------



## Pieck

Brahms
Shumann
Grieg
Mozart 20
Rach


----------



## Ravellian

1: Prokofiev 3 in C major
2: Brahms 2 in Bb major
3: Rachmaninov 2 in C minor
4: Mozart 20 in D minor
5: Ravel G major


----------



## Weston

Gah! I can't get into the way Martha slurs that incredible melody in the 3rd movement of the Schumann. What's she trying to do; play the piano portamento? I love everything else she's done, but not with this piece.

Sorry. Couldn't help ranting.


----------



## Air

Weston said:


> Gah! I can't get into the way Martha slurs that incredible melody in the 3rd movement of the Schumann. What's she trying to do; play the piano portamento? I love everything else she's done, but not with this piece.
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't help ranting.


She rushes the third movement, that's for sure, especially the ascending part of the motive. I don't think of this as the best version of the concerto by a long shot. In fact, you probably saw that I had posted Rubinstein, Richter, and Lipatti all in rapid succession before I finally switched to Argerich at the end (Hilariously, I think I'm starting to be known for editing my posts like hell). Good sound with good graphics sealed the deal there, not the quality of the performance itself.

What I love about here though is that she plays with passion. Her tone is brilliant and bright. And her phrasing is so natural and comes with such ease.


----------



## TresPicos

1. Mozart 23
2. Grieg
3. Mozart 20
4. Rachmaninoff 2
5. Schumann


----------



## Art Rock

1. Mozart 20
2. Rachmaninoff 2
3. Grieg
4. Ravel in G
5. Schumann


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well I think your propaganda worked AIR, every list afterwards included Schumann but one


----------



## Duke

1. Beethoven 5
2. Beethoven 4
3. Grieg
4. Mozart 20
5. Mozart 23

The time limits were a little bit close I think which leads to few votes and more randomly result.


----------



## TresPicos

emiellucifuge said:


> Well I think your propaganda worked AIR, every list afterwards included Schumann but one


I only included Schumann to keep Beethoven and Brahms off the list.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Air said:


> Brahms 2
> Beethoven 4
> Mozart 20
> Grieg
> Schumann
> Mozart 23
> Beethoven 5
> Prokofiev 3
> Ravel in G
> Rachmaninoff 2
> *Please list your top 5 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*


1. Prokofiev 3
2. Brahms 2
3. Grieg
4. Rach 2
5. Schumann

Yeah, I'll throw Schumann in there, it's a good work. I'm mostly a romantic/modern era fan, so you won't find me voting to almost anything else, like Mozart of Beethoven.

PS Do you think we'll actually get to 100 concertos? there really aren't as many as compared to symphonies.

Later on, I'm gonna advocate for smaller concertos I know.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Prokofiev 3
2. Grieg
3. Brahms
4. Mozart 20
5. Ravel


----------



## Lipatti

Mozart 20
Mozart 23
Beethoven 4
Ravel
Brahms 2


----------



## Weston

Huilunsoittaja said:


> PS Do you think we'll actually get to 100 concertos? there really aren't as many as compared to symphonies.


Oh, I think we'll reach 100 before we know it.


----------



## Art Rock

I have more than 100 concertos in the Hyperion romantic concerto series alone.....


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Mozart No. 23
2. Beethoven No. 4
3. Grieg
4. Ravel in G
5. Beethoven No. 5


----------



## jhar26

1 Mozart 20
2 Mozart 23
3 Schumann
4 Prokofiev 3
5 Ravel in G


----------



## mmsbls

1 Mozart 20
2 Beethoven 4
3 Beethoven 5 
4 Schumann
5 Rachmaninoff 2


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

1. Brahms 2
2. Grieg
3. Schumann
4. Beethoven 5
5. Rachmaninoff 2


----------



## Couchie

Prokofiev 3
Beethoven 5
Rachmaninoff 2
Ravel in G
Mozart 20


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 20
2. Mozart 23
3. Prokofiev 3
4. Brahms 2
5. Beethoven 4


----------



## Aksel

1. Grieg
2. Ravel in G
3. Beethoven 4
4. Mozart 20
5. Prokofiev 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Now that I think of it, I actually don't want Prokofiev 3 as number one, that's a bit of an overrating.

So keep rating him lower!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I try not to hold the (deity)-awful movie _The Competition_ against Prokofiev 3, but I can't convince myself it's among the half-dozen best _Russian_ piano concertos, much less the top half-dozen concertos.

1. Beethoven 5
2. Schumann
3. Mozart 20
4. Grieg
5. (faute de mieux) Rachmaninoff 2


----------



## Nix

1. Mozart 20
2. Brahms 2
3. Beethoven 4
4. Rachmaninov 2
5. Beethoven 5


----------



## Air

This round will close in *3 hours*. Get your vote in if you have not already!


----------



## Air

*RESULTS FOR POSITIONS 1-10*

Other than Mozart 20, who emerged the clear victor, it was a close round. Thanks to everyone who participated!
*
1. Mozart 20 (17/55)*
2. Brahms 2 (12/41)
3. Rachmaninoff 2 (12/25)
4. Grieg (11/35)
5. Schumann (11/30)
=6. Prokofiev 3 (10/32)
=6. Beethoven 5 (10/32)
8. Ravel in G (10/22)
9. Beethoven 4 (9/29)
10. Mozart 23 (8/29)

As you can see, there is a tie for 6th place - therefore, please break this tie by voting for either *1) Prokofiev 3* or *2) Beethoven 5*.

The tiebreaker will end in 24 hours.


----------



## Webernite

Beethoven 5. 

I am not liking this list...


----------



## jhar26

Prokofiev 3


----------



## TresPicos

Prokofiev 3. 

Mozart was a worthy winner, I think. And a surprising one.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Prokofiev 3


----------



## Moraviac

Beethoven 5


----------



## Nix

Beethoven 5


----------



## mmsbls

Beethoven 5


----------



## Weston

( . . . dismisses the fleeting idea of creating a new account and voting again.)

Beethoven 5, by a light year.


----------



## Polednice

The Emperor!


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven 5

 Wow, I wasn't expecting Grieg or Rach 2 to do so well nor for Beethoven 4 to do so poorly.


----------



## Charon

Prokofiev 3

I'm surprised that the Emperor placed above the great G major of Beethoven's.


----------



## tdc

Beethoven 5


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven (even though I prefer his 3d or 4th).


----------



## Pieck

Beethoven (10 Char)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Prokofiev.

Nicely done Air, looks like youre operating smoothly.


----------



## Ravellian

Prokofiev 3.

Funny how similar this is to DDD"s list...


----------



## Aksel

Beethoven 5


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven 5


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> Prokofiev.
> 
> Nicely done Air, looks like youre operating smoothly.


Followed your lead, sir! :tiphat:

A little over an hour before the tiebreaker closes.


----------



## Weston

I'm astonished that the Ravel in G made the top ten. I suppose I have trouble with it because it reminds me of a soundtrack to a Doris Day movie. Or rather, Hollywood copied this style so that it became synonymous with light fluffy romantic comedies in the 1950's. I do recognize some of it's merits, I just never imagined it in the top 10. 

Maybe it's more interesting to piano players.


----------



## Air

It is indeed. Maybe if we both lived in the EU, I could link you to IMSLP, but as of now, US copyright still stands for works published in 1922 and I don't desire to violate this copyright if I can help it.

For a concerto that is relatively easy, I'd say that Ravel's has everything that a pianist can wish for - glissandos, jazz rhythms, a romantic slow movement, and funky bravura passages that last but a short time (excepting the absolutely wild third movement), but are so fun to play! Ah, and that lovely broken chord in the beginning, dictated by the whack of the baton. Who could forget that? 

Similar things could be said about Prokofiev 3, especially the ending...

If it were up to me, Rachmaninoff and Grieg would've placed lower with Beethoven 4, Mozart 23, and Schumann moving up a bit. But it's overall a solid list.


----------



## Air

Beethoven 5 (12 votes) wins over Prokofiev 3 (6 votes).

*Here is our current list (1-10):*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23


----------



## Ravellian

Indeed, the Prokofiev 3 is a lot of fun to play, AFTER you've memorized it. It's quite difficult to memorize because he uses a lot of unorthodox harmonization, but once you get past that, it's a comparative breeze compared to the Tchaikovsky..... the Tchaikovsky is a ***** because of those nigh-impossible octave passages... my wrists hurt just thinking about them..


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Air said:


> Beethoven 5 (12 votes) wins over Prokofiev 3 (6 votes).


Dffffffff

Go Prokofiev 1 next!


----------



## Weston

Ummm - are we in nomination phase now? (Not sayin' I'm ready though.)


----------



## Air

*ROUND 2 NOMINATIONS
(POSITIONS 11-20)*

Welcome to Round 2 of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project!

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 11-20. Only 5 nominations per person will be taken at this point, though in the following rounds this number will likely be extended to 10. Cooperation is highly encouraged. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your top 5 keyboard concerti in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 10 symphonies that have already made our top 100 list.

This round will close in 48 hours.


----------



## Ravellian

1. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor (should have been in the top ten.........)
2. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
3. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1 in Bb minor
4. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor
5. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor


----------



## Nix

1. Brahms: No. 1
2. Mozart: No. 24
3. Bartok: No. 3
4. Beethoven: No. 3
5. Bartok: No. 1


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
2. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
3. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
5. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 3
2. Mozart No. 27
3. Brahms No. 1
4. Prokofiev No. 5
5. Prokofiev No. 2


----------



## Air

1. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
2. Busoni - Piano Concerto
3. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
4. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
5. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)

Listened to all of Bach's harpsichord concerti multiple times today. Even to this point there is no clear winner - I am still stuck between BWV 1054, 1055, and 1056, all great concerti in their own right.

I'm somewhat reluctant to vote for Mozart's 24th as the repetition of the 3rd movement just gets to me. It's a beautiful work besides. The 25th is a bit Beethovenian, so I think the wisest choice right now is the 21st, a gorgeous piece no matter how much it's overplayed. And I'm sure Beethoven's 3rd and Brahms' 1st will do fine...


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> BWV 1054, 1055, and 1056, all great concerti in their own right.


I agree, 1056 has always been my personal preference but as you nominated 1054 I think I'll go with that to give it a better chance, and as you said they are all very close.

1. Bach Bwv 1054
2. Ravel left hand
3. Prokofiev 2 (Diff. than rd 1 but I just bought a new recording of Prokofiev's P.C's and 2 now beats 1 for me)
4. Brahms 1
5. Rach 3


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ireland - Piano concerto
2. Shostakovich - PC2
3. Mendelssohn - PC1
4. Keuris - Organ concerto
5. Beethoven - PC3


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> Prokofiev 2 (Diff. than rd 1 but I just bought a new recording of Prokofiev's P.C's and 2 now beats 1 for me)


May I inquire on which recording this was?

Thanks for supporting me on the Bach, man. An admirable sacrifice, and I guarantee that I will back you on the f minor too when I can.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> Thanks for supporting me on the Bach, man. An admirable sacrifice, and I guarantee that I will back you on the f minor too when I can.


No problem!



> May I inquire on which recording this was?


I had the P.C. 1 on a Rattle compilation for a while, but recently purchased this:










Thus have since been able to give the other concerti the closer attention they deserve, so my preferences have changed a bit.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms 1
Beethoven 3
Chopin 1
Chopin 2
Rachmaninoff Paganini


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart 24
2. Beethoven 3
3. Tchaikovsky 1
4. Mozart 21
5. Mendelssohn 1


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 27
-2 Mozart 21
-3 Rachmaninov 3
-4 Prokofiev 2
-5 Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## Lipatti

Mozart 27
Mozart 21
Ravel for the left hand
Liszt 2
Bach BWV 1054


----------



## TresPicos

1. Poulenc, for 2 pianos
2. Saint-Saëns 5
3. Ravel, left hand
4. de Falla, Nights in the gardens of Spain
5. Bartok 1


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

*Tchaikovsky 1
Mozart 24
Schönberg
Scriabin
Chopin 2
*


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 27
2. Mozart 21
3. Tchaikovsky 1 
4. Prokofiev 1
5. Chopin 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Tchaikovsky 1
2. Rach 3
3. Prok 2
4. BArtok 1
5. Bach 1054 - just cos you guys are nominating this one


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Unless I'm (again) mistaken, Tchaikovsky wrote three piano concerti.


----------



## tdc

TresPicos said:


> 4. de Falla, Nights in the gardens of Spain


I completely forgot about this one! Its going to be on all my future votes. (Im not going to edit my list though now b/c I don't think it will get in this round either way)

I have to start making a list. There are just too many great P.C.s to keep track of them all.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Bartók No. 1
2. Schoenberg
3. Chopin No. 1
4. Mozart No. 27
5. Bach BWV 1054


----------



## Webernite

Er, I'll edit my vote to include the Schoenberg if other people are going to support it...



Webernite said:


> 1. Beethoven No. 3
> 2. Mozart No. 27
> 3. Brahms No. 1
> 4. Prokofiev No. 5
> 5. Prokofiev No. 2


Change this to:

1. Beethoven No. 3
2. Mozart No. 27
3. Brahms No. 1
4. Schoenberg
5. Prokofiev No. 2 (since it seems to be doing better than 5)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

As much as I love Prokofiev
I haven't seriously listened to the 2nd PC.

I'll get around to it.


----------



## Ravellian

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Unless I'm (again) mistaken, Tchaikovsky wrote three piano concerti.


Two, really. The third isn't complete. The second is a strong contender for the 30-50 range.


----------



## Couchie

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Tchaikovsky 1
3. Bach Keyboard Concerto No.1 (BMV 1052)
4. Rach 3
5. Shostakovich 1


----------



## Couchie

Huilunsoittaja said:


> As much as I love Prokofiev
> I haven't seriously listened to the 2nd PC.
> 
> I'll get around to it.


Horacio Gutierrez! Don't trust your first listen to the hands of anyone else!


----------



## Weston

My next idiosyncratic five:

1. Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D (piano transcription), Op61a
2. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 3 in Dm, Op. 30 
3. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 102 
4. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No.3 in D Major BWV 1054 
5. Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb, Op. 94

The Beethoven is not usually considered his best work, but I've always loved the themes. I think it works better as a piano concerto than as a violin concerto. (I reckon some of you have heard me say that once or twice.) Here's a nice excerpt:





The Shostakovich No. 2 was what I was trying to nominate in the first round, but I goofed. Got them mixed up. It's a short piece, but I love the way you wade through all the light airy fairy almost comedic segments and then (about 4:18 in this video) the theme suddenly transforms into an unlikely heroic epic. Sometimes the simplest things entertain me.





Connoisseurs may find Rubinstein a mediocre composer. If so I'd like for everyone to write a theme this memorable and versatile:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yes! I can advocate for the Prokofiev 2 now. That piece really is frightening, and that's why I love it now. It has this  feeling about it.

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Shostakovich 2
3. Tchaikovsky 1
4. Rachmaninoff 3
5. Prokofiev 1


----------



## Air

Couchie said:


> Horacio Gutierrez! Don't trust your first listen to the hands of anyone else!


I'd say for bargains, Gutierrez (I've only heard his cadenza, but it blew me away) and Beroff (the Prokofiev cycle I'm most familiar with) are the best. The Ashkenazy set that tdc got is also very good, though I'll admit I'm not too keen on Ashkenazy in general.

It's fun to discover that great pianists from the older generation were fond of Prokofiev's music as well. I'll say first and foremost that Kapell's colorful recording of the 3rd concerto is not to be missed, as much as Argerich has made that work her own. Even cooler is the fact that Jorge Bolet, that Bolet we love so much for Liszt, recorded what is probably the most wonderful Prokofiev's 2nd I know. The only drawback in his recording is the drastically cut cadenza - but even then Bolet seems to have perfect grasp of Prokofiev's spirit, something very few in his generation did or even seemed to attempt. Like Liszt, Prokofiev is a sort of enigma - evasive, deceptive - flirting with melody and harmony, recoiling and then suddenly rousing up in a bath of sound. Even they're languages are similar - virtuosity is a natural way of communicating to them, not just something of vapid pretense, and the piano and the pianist is their medium and means of expression. So it's no coincidence that the greatest Prokofiev pianists of the older generation also happen to be the great Liszt names of that same generation - well, not all, but if only Cziffra had set his fingers on some Prokofiev...

It was also Richter who refused to play the 2nd concerto of Prokofiev because everything that could be done with the work had already been accomplished by Bolet and in his opinion, could not be bettered. Richter did this many times - with Gilels in the 3rd piano sonata and also Horowitz (and the composer himself?) in the 3rd Rachmaninoff concerto. It's true he often drives his fans nuts by what he chose _not_ to play. But he did play the 5th concerto of Prokofiev - and if any recording was a must hear I'd say that his Prokofiev's 5th was _it_, setting a standard that no one will ever got close to.


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 11-20*

Thank you all for the great outcome! 19 Talk Classical members nominated a total of 33 keyboard concerti, in which more than half garnered multiple votes. The following 10 concerti scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 11-20 on our list.

Tchaikovsky 1
Prokofiev 2
Rachmaninoff 3
Mozart 27
Mozart 21
Bach 3 (BWV 1054)
Beethoven 3
Brahms 1
Mozart 24
Ravel Left Hand

The following barely missed out: Chopin 1 & 2, Bartok 1, Shostakovich 2, and Schoenberg.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bach 3 (BWV 1054)
2. Beethoven 3
3. Rachmaninoff 3
4. Mozart 21
5. Brahms 1


----------



## Air

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Mozart 27
3. Mozart 21
4. Beethoven 3
5. Bach 3 (BWV 1054)

What a tough call! Nearly every concerto on the list is as good as the rest.


----------



## Couchie

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Tchaikovsky 1
3. Rachmaninoff 3
4. Bach 3 (BWV 1054)
5. Beethoven 3


----------



## Ravellian

1. Rachmaninov 3
2. Ravel Left Hand
3. Tchaikovsky 1
4. Mozart 24
5. Brahms 1


----------



## Lipatti

Mozart 27
Bach 3
Mozart 21
Ravel left hand
Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart 21
2. Beethoven 3
3. Mozart 24
4. Tchaikovsky 1
5. Bach 1054


----------



## pjang23

Brahms 1
Beethoven 3
Bach 3
Mozart 27
Ravel


----------



## tdc

1. Bach bwv 1054
2. Ravel left hand
3. Prokofiev 2
4. Brahms 1 
5. Rach 3


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Mozart 27
2. Bach BWV 1054
3. Beethoven 3
4. Prokofiev 2
5. Mozart 24


----------



## dmg

Mozart 21
Tchaikovsky 1
Rachmaninoff 3
Ravel Left Hand
JS Bach 3 (BWV 1054)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Rachmaninoff 3
3. Tchaikovsky 1
4. Brahms 1
5. Ravel Left Hand


----------



## TresPicos

Ravel
Rach3
Mozart27
Mozart21
Mozart24


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven 3
2. Mozart 27
3. Brahms 1
4. Mozart 24
5. Prokofiev 2


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 27
-2 Mozart 21
-3 Rachmaninov 3
-4 Prokofiev 2
-5 Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## Air

*Please, if you have not voted yet, do so as soon as possible! *

Right now we only have 14 votes, which is significantly lower than the previous rounds, so I will keep this poll open for those of you who haven't voted yet to have a chance. Thanks for your participation! 

This round closes in a maximum of 24 hours.


----------



## Weston

Thanks for waiting. I wasn't home yesterday and felt I need to review all these. This is a tough round! I like them all.

1. Bach 3 (BWV 1054)
2. Rachmaninoff 3
3. Tchaikovsky 1
4. Mozart 21
5. Beethoven 3

Yes, this is me voting for Mozart over Beethoven. I will be calling the doctor for appointment first thing Monday morning. The thing is, late Mozart really is better than early and some middle period Beethoven. Though I appreciate Beethoven's 3rd, only the last movement has much impact on me. The Mozart 27 is undeniably awesome. I would even call it proto-romantic, without all the cheesiness one can find in the romantic era.

The Brahms 1 I will vote for soon, but not at this stage. I think it tries to maintain a level of tension, blood, and thunder too long in the opening, at least for my present mood when I've gotten to open all my windows and let in the gentle Tennessee spring.

I am surprised at how much I like the Tchaikovsky. There is a lot of bombast, but not to the point of tedium. 

I think the performance makes a huge difference in these concertos, so it could all boil down to which YouTube videos I happen to use for review.


----------



## Couchie

Weston said:


> I am surprised at how much I like the Tchaikovsky. There is a lot of bombast, but not to the point of tedium.


I think it will be an upset if the Tchaikovsky is not in the top 15. Sure there is a lot of extraneous passagework, but only between what I would argue are the most gorgeous melodies of any of these concertos.


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 27
2. Mozart 21
3. Tchaikovsky 1
4. Mozart 24
5. Bach BWV 1054


----------



## Air

*RESULTS FOR POSITIONS 11-20*

Round 2 results are in! Bach emerged an unusual victor over popular warhorses like Rachmaninoff's 3rd, Tchaikovsky's 1st, and Mozart's 21st while Brahms 1st and Mozart's 24th surprisingly trailed behind the rest. As always, thanks to everyone who participated!

11. Bach 3 (BWV 1054) (11/32)
=12. Rachmaninoff 3 (9/30)
=12. Mozart 21 (9/30)
14. Tchaikovsky 1 (9/24)
15. Mozart 27 (8/33)
16. Beethoven 3 (8/24)
17. Prokofiev 2 (7/23)
18. Ravel Left Hand (7/19)
19. Brahms 1 (6/14)
20. Mozart 24 (6/11)

As you can see, there is a tie for 12th place - therefore, please break this tie by voting for either *1) Rachmaninoff 3* or *2) Mozart 21*.


----------



## jhar26

Mozart 21


----------



## Webernite

Mozart 21 as well


----------



## tdc

Rachmaninoff 3 

(to keep consistency with my voting - though for me the positioning of these two is pretty arbitrary - much respect for both works.)


----------



## TresPicos

Mozart 21.

Had he just put another 2nd movement between the fantastic 1st and 3rd movements, then that would have been his best piano concerto, I think.


----------



## dmg

I would like to vote for Mozart 21.

(because just 'Mozart 21' is too short for this board)


----------



## Weston

Mozart 21

Though I nominated Rach 3, after reviewing the Mozart 21, I'll go with that.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Mozart 21


Lalalala


----------



## Ravellian

Rachmaninov 333333333333


----------



## Air

Mozart's 21st.

(Yay, that meets the required length! )


----------



## dmg

Ravellian said:


> Rachmaninov 333333333333


Oh come on now. He didn't write that many concerti...


----------



## Air

dmg said:


> Oh come on now. He didn't write that many concerti...


Or perhaps it's an optical illusion...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

RACH 3!!!

I like it better than the Rach 2.


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart 24
2. Beethoven 3
3. Mozart 21
4. Tchaikovsky 1
5. Bach 3


----------



## Charon

Mozart 21 for me.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Mozart 21...


----------



## Art Rock

Rachmaninofffffffffffffff


----------



## Air

Mozart 21 (10 votes) decisively wins over Rachmaninoff 3 (4 votes).

*Here is our current list (1-20):*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24


----------



## Art Rock

So far, the Ravel successes are pleasant surprises for me.


----------



## Air

*ROUND 3 NOMINATIONS
(POSITIONS 21-30)*

Welcome to Round 3 of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project!

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 21-30. As promised in the last round, *the number of nominations per person has now increased from 5 to 10* in order to accommodate the broader set of nominations that tends to occur as the list progresses. I ask that you nominate up to 10 concerti but *participants are not forced to nominate a total of 10 (less is fine)*. The pace of the nomination round will also slow down to a minimum of 2 days in order to give a little extra time to participants to think about (and rethink) their nominations. I'm highly excited for what's to come and I hope you are too. Remember, cooperation between members is highly encouraged. Thanks for participating! 

*Please nominate your top 10 keyboard concerti in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 20 symphonies that have already made our top 100 list.

This round will close in a minimum of 48 hours.


----------



## Weston

Nicely done! The outcome is not entirely expected, but of course we are a small sampling, same as with the symphonies. Still I m happy with the list.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ireland - Piano concerto
2. Shostakovich - PC2
3. Mendelssohn - PC1
4. Keuris - Organ concerto
5. Mendelssohn - PC2
6. Scharwenka - PC4
7. Gorecki - Harpsichord concerto
8. Hummel - PC3 opus 89
9. Ries - PC7 (Farewell to England)
10. Barber - PC


----------



## Air

Art Rock said:


> So far, the Ravel successes are pleasant surprises for me.


I'm pleased with both Ravel and Prokofiev! And Bach!

I hope that my decision to dump the nickname "Elvira Madigan" for Mozart's 21st is alright with everyone.

Here are my ten nominations:

1. Bach 5 (BWV 1056)
2. Busoni
3. de Falla _Noches en los Jardines de España_
4. Mozart 25
5. Schoenberg
6. Prokofiev 5
7. Saint-Saens 5 _The Egyptian_
8. Poulenc 2 pianos
9. Scriabin _Prometheus_
10. Vaughan Williams 2 pianos

I'm open to editing this list to accommodate others. I just have that terrible gut feeling I forgot something quite important. (I can already think of Bartok, Shostakovitch, Mendelssohn, oh bother...)

Wish I could nominate more Mozart.


----------



## Air

Thanks *Weston* for your supportive comments! For all the minor complaints I might have, I quite like the list too. I think the top 20 is a good, varied representation of the concerti different members on this forum like without missing anything major that might prevent it from being taken seriously.

Good on you with the Ireland and Scharwenka, *Art Rock*. They're somewhere on my personal list too (I have the terrible habit of making lists of the books I read and the music I listen to - but it certainly makes this exercise easier!). I think I'm also about to unleash a whole bunch of obscures, anywhere from C.P.E. Bach to Medtner to Corigliano.

I got to hear the Gorecki and Keuris you mention sometime soon, and take some time to review the Handel concerti in the next week or so.


----------



## mmsbls

1. Beethoven 1
2. Mozart 25
3. Mendelssohn 1
4. Hummel 3 B minor
5. Mendelssohn 2
6. Chopin 2
7. Franck piano concerto
8. Saint-Saens 2
9. Giannini
10. Shostakovich 2


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 25
-2 Mozart 9
-3 Rachmaninov "Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini"
-4 Mozart 22
-5 Bartok 3
-6 Prokofiev 1
-7 Shostakovich 1
-8 Chopin 2
-9 Beethoven 1
10 Haydn 11


----------



## Lipatti

Mozart 9
Liszt 2
Mozart 22
Bach BWV 1052
Bartok 3
Mozart 25
Shostakovich 2
Mendelssohn 1
Beethoven 1
Chopin 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini
Bartok 3
Ligeti
Scriabin Prometheus
Poulenc Concert Champetre
Poulenc Organ Concerto
Schoenberg
Saint-saens 2
Shostakovich2
Mozart 25


----------



## Ravellian

1. Chopin No. 2
2. Khachaturian
3. Rachmaninov Rhapsody
4. Shostakovich No. 1
5. Tchaikovsky No. 2
6. Mendelssohn No. 1
7. Liszt No. 2
8. Saint-Saens No. 2
9. Bartok No. 2
10. Gershwin


----------



## Webernite

1. Schoenberg
2. Mozart No. 25 in C major
3. Prokofiev No. 5 in G major
4. Rachmaninov _Rhapsody_
5. Beethoven No. 2 in B-flat major
6. Bach No. 4 in A major (BWV 1055)
7. Beethoven No. 1 in C major
8. Bach No. 5 in F minor (BWV 1056)
9. Bach No. 1 in D minor (BWV 1052)
10. Haydn No. 11 in D major


----------



## dmg

1. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
2. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
4. J.S. Bach - Keyboard Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
7. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
8. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5
9. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
10. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## TresPicos

1. Poulenc, for 2 pianos
2. Saint-Saëns 5
3. de Falla, Nights in the gardens of Spain
4. Alwyn 1
5. Englund 1
6. Bartok 1
7. Mozart 12
8. Bartok 3
9. Mozart 17
10. Saint-Saëns 2


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Bartók No. 1
2. Schoenberg
3. Chopin No. 1
4. Bartók No. 2
5. Chopin No. 2
6. Saint-Saëns No. 2
7. Bach BMV 1052
8. Mozart 25
9. Bartók No. 3
10. Gershwin in F


----------



## tdc

1. Bach- Bwv 1056
2. de Falla- Nights in the gardens of Spain
3. Bach- organ concerto in D minor BWV 596
4. Bartok 1
5. Handel - organ concerto in G minor Hwv 291
6. Bartok 2
7. Prokofiev 5
8. Ireland - P.C in e flat
9. Prokofiev 1
10. Lutoslawski piano concerto


----------



## Couchie

Shostakovich 1
Bach 1052
Rachmaninoff Rhapsody
Busoni
Chopin 2
Mendelssohn 1
Prokofiev 1
Scriabin Piano Concerto
Chopin 1
Schoenberg


----------



## Weston

1. Shostakovich - Piano concerto 2
2. Bach - BWV 1052
3. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
4. Debussy - Fantasie for piano and orchestra
5. Poulenc - Organ Concerto
6. Saint-Saens - Piano concerto No. 2
7. Scriabin - Prometheus, The Poem of Fire
8. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1
9. Bartok - Piano Con certo No. 2
10. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3

I have tried to select a few that others have already nominated, so as to go with the flow, but there isn't much flow. We're all over the map already.

The Beethoven No. 1 could easily be mistaken for a lost Mozart concerto until it begins the development of the 1st movement when it becomes firmly in Beethoven's realm to my ears. You can almost hear the transition form the old to the new in this one movement.





The Debussy is an early work, but one I find quite appealing





The Scriabin tone poem with piano gets a little noisy at times, but is otherwise mystical. I love the ambiguities, mere hints of images. And since the color organ was also a keyboard, I figure it counts.





The Ginastera piece is widely loved by progressive fans, having been made accessible to a wider audience via Emerson, Lake and Palmer's interpetation, which Ginastera stated was "diabolical." He meant it in a good way.





The Hummel piece may still not be known to everyone. He is still being eclipsed by Beethoven even today.


----------



## tdc

^Nice vids Weston. The Beethoven 1 almost made my most recent list. Having listened to your suggestions the Debussy, Hummel, and Ginastera all have a decent chance of making my next list. I'll have to listen to some more of those. Good choices though. The Scriabin still hasn't quite clicked with me yet, I'll have to listen to that a few more times maybe.


----------



## Kieran

Mozart 9
Mozart 25
Chopin 2
Mozart 22
Beethoven 1
Shostokovich 1
Liszt 2
Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Saint Saens 2
Mozart 14


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 21-30*

Thank you all for the great outcome! 15 Talk Classical members nominated an impressive total of 59 keyboard concerti, in which more than half garnered multiple votes. The following 10 concerti scored the highest in the nomination round (receiving 5 or more nominations each) and will proceed to the voting round for positions 21-30 on our list.

Mozart 25
Chopin 2
Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody
Saint-Saens 2
Beethoven 1
Bach 1 (BWV 1052)
Schoenberg
Mendelssohn 1
Bartok 3
Shostakovich 2

The following barely missed out: Bach 5 (BWV 1056), Shostakovich 1, and Bartok 2. It was a really tough round, in which many great concerti were nominated but only 10 could make the final cut.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*

_I appreciate everyone's cooperation with the extended nomination procedure. If anything, I hope that this process will help increase the accuracy of our results and control the wide variety of concerti that are being nominated!_


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich 2
2. Mendelssohn 1
3. Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody
4. Chopin 2
5. Bach 1 (BWV 1052)


----------



## Air

1. Mozart 25
2. Schoenberg
3. Bach 1 (BWV 1052) 
4. Bartok 3
5. Saint-Saens 2

Felt bad leaving Chopin and Shosty off the list.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Rachmaninov
2. Bartok
3. Mozart
4. Saint-Saens
5. Schoenberg


----------



## Ravellian

1. Chopin 2
2. Rachmaninov Rhapsody
3. Bach 1
4. Mendelssohn 1
5. Shostakovich 2


----------



## mmsbls

1. Beethoven 1
2. Mozart 25
3. Mendelssohn 1
4. Chopin 2
5. Saint-Saens 2


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 25
-2 Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody
-3 Beethoven 1
-4 Bartok 3
-5 Chopin 2


----------



## dmg

Chopin 2
Bach 1 (BWV 1052)
Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody
Beethoven 1
Mozart 25


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schoenberg
2. Chopin 2
3. Bartok 3
4. Saint-Saens 2
5. Mozart 25


----------



## Kieran

Mozart 25
Chopin 2
Beethoven 1
Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Saint Saens 2


----------



## tdc

1. Bach - BwV 1052
2. Bartok 3
3. Beethoven 1
4. Mendelssohn 1
5. Mozart 25


----------



## Webernite

1. Schoenberg
2. Mozart 25
3. Rachmaninov _Rhapsody_
4. Beethoven 1
5. Bach 1


----------



## TresPicos

1. Saint-Saëns 2
2. Bartok 3
3. Chopin 2
4. Mozart 25
5. Rachmaninov Rhapsody


----------



## Couchie

1. Bach 1, BWV 1052
2. Rachmaninoff Rhapsody
3. Mendelssohn 1
4. Chopin 2
5. Schoenberg


----------



## Air

If you haven't listed your 5 choices yet, please don't feel shy to do so! 

I'm hoping for a few more votes before I close this round.


----------



## mmsbls

I sense that this group is perhaps running out of steam. I looked back at the history and found that there are steadily fewer people nominating and voting as we progress. Voting on the first 10 pieces had 22 people. From then 19 people nominated pieces for spots 11-20. 16 voted on those spots. 15 nominated spots 21-30 and only 13 have voted. 

Did the other "Best" threads (Symphonies and Opera) see similar declines? I'm not sure if the lack of interest is real or maybe we need some advertising to boost awareness and rekindle interest.


----------



## Weston

Wow -- I'm learning stuff about myself in these lists.

1. Shostakovich 2
2. Beethoven 1
3. Bach 1 (BWV 1052)
4. Saint-Saens 2
5. Bartok 3

My first four I had nominated. That left only the fifth slot. It was a close call between Bartok and Schoenberg - yes, Schoenberg! When looking for an example of his piano concerto I saw a video of Mitsuko Uchida discussing the work. She is so erudite, passionate, and infectious, I couldn't help having a little of it rub off on me. It doesn't hurt that the Schoenberg piece seems far more accessible than the few others of his I've tried to listen to. 

In the end though I still went for the Bartok. Not one of my favorite composers, but the Mendelssohn is too noisy for me and the Paganini Rhapsody is one of those insidious pieces, like Rage Over a Lost Penny, where a great composer still manages to drive me up the wall.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1. Shostakovich 2
2. Rachmaninoff Rhapsody
3. Chopin 2
4. Saint-Saens 2
5. Beethoven 1

Uh oh.  Gotten to the point I'm not recognizing some of them. Soon I won't know any.


----------



## Air

mmsbls said:


> I sense that this group is perhaps running out of steam. I looked back at the history and found that there are steadily fewer people nominating and voting as we progress. Voting on the first 10 pieces had 22 people. From then 19 people nominated pieces for spots 11-20. 16 voted on those spots. 15 nominated spots 21-30 and only 13 have voted.
> 
> Did the other "Best" threads (Symphonies and Opera) see similar declines? I'm not sure if the lack of interest is real or maybe we need some advertising to boost awareness and rekindle interest.


There's been a decline, but I don't think this necessarily signifies a lack of interest. It's a fact that piano concerti are simply not as popular as symphonies, and to get to 50... not to mention 100... is a feat that is not easy to accomplish. Just as emiel did in the Symphonies thread, I'm trying to push the boundaries here... to go to a region that many may not be as comfortable with. And I'm willing to push through to this end even if only a handful of voters are to join me... simply because this end result interests me so much.

As for declines, the Symphonies thread always had a larger pool of voters but it is true that it also experienced a decline from almost 30 voters in the first round to but a half a dozen in the last few. I can't predict the future participation here but I'm willing to accept a decrease if it is to come. Of course, an increase would be preferred - and beyond delightful! 

Since we now have 15 votes in (the same number as in the nomination round), I'm going to go ahead and close the polls and announce the results.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yeah we had a similar decline in the first round from 30, but it evened out at about 10 and stayed there until the end.


----------



## Air

*RESULTS FOR POSITIONS 21-30*

Round 3 results are in! A three way battle at the top made counting scores for this round exciting... and a bit anxious for me too (Go, Mozart, go!). At the end, Rachmaninoff, Mozart, and Chopin all settled for the same number of nominations but Rachmaninoff pulled ahead just slightly in terms of points. Thanks to everyone who participated!

21. Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody (10/33)
=22. Mozart 25 (10/31)
=22. Chopin 2 (10/31)
24. Bach 1 (BWV 1052) (8/25)
25. Beethoven 1 (8/23)
26. Saint-Saëns 2 (8/16)
27. Bartók 3 (7/20)
28. Schoenberg (5/16)
29. Mendelssohn 1 (5/14)
30. Shostakovich 2 (4/16)

As you can see, there is a tie for 22nd place - therefore, please break this tie by voting for either *1) Mozart 25* or *2) Chopin 2*.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Mozart !!!!


----------



## Art Rock

Chopin.......


----------



## Air

Mozart    

It's interesting that Weston mentions Uchida too, because it was her infectious love for Mozart that rekindled my passion for Wolfy's music just a few years ago (a recording of the k.466) and led to the unwavering and almost inordinate obsession that you're witnessing currently.


----------



## Kieran

Mozart 25...


----------



## Weston

Abstaining. Both equally evoke feelings of monumental indifference in me.


----------



## mmsbls

Mozart 25....


----------



## dmg

Chopin's Second


----------



## jhar26

Mozart 25

:tiphat:


----------



## tdc

Mozart twenty five


----------



## dmg

Weston said:


> Abstaining. Both equally evoke feelings of monumental indifference in me.


Sounds like you need more fiber in your diet.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Chopin 2...


----------



## Webernite

Mozart's 25th.


----------



## Moraviac

Chopin nr. 2


----------



## Ravellian

Chopin 

extratext


----------



## Air

Mozart 25 (7 votes) wins over Chopin 2 (5 votes).

*Here is our current list (1-30):*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Air

*ROUND 4 NOMINATIONS
(POSITIONS 31-40)*

Welcome to Round 4 of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project!

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 31-40. Just a reminder that *the number of nominations per person has now increased to 10* in order to accommodate the broader set of nominations that tends to occur as the list progresses. I ask that you nominate up to 10 concerti but *participants are not forced to nominate a total of 10 (less is fine)*. The pace of the nomination round has also slowed down to a minimum of 2 days in order to give a little extra time to participants to think about (and rethink) their nominations. I'm highly excited for what's to come and I hope you are too. Remember, cooperation between members is highly encouraged. Thanks for participating! 

*Please nominate your top 10 keyboard concerti in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 30 concerti that have already made our top 100 list.

This round will close in a minimum of 48 hours.


----------



## Webernite

I'm just going to nominate all the remaining Bach (solo) concertos and see what happens.

1. Prokofiev No. 5 in G major
2. Beethoven No. 2 in B-flat major
3. Bach No. 4 in A major (BWV 1055)
4. Bach No. 2 in E major (BWV 1053) 
5. Bach No. 6 in F major (BWV 1057)
6. Bach No. 5 in F minor (BWV 1056)
7. Bach No. 7 in G minor (BWV 1058)
8. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat major
9. Haydn No. 11 in D major
10. Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor

It's true that Keyboard Concerto No. 6 is only a transcription of Brandenburg Concerto No. 4. But then, all of the keyboard concertos are transcriptions: it's just that in this case the original survived.

(By the way, some of the links go to performances conducted in the 1980s by Karl Richter, who used a clunky inauthentic harpsichord. That's why the harpsichord sounds quieter than normal.)


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ireland - Piano concerto
2. Keuris - Organ concerto
3. Scharwenka - PC4
4. Gorecki - Harpsichord concerto
5. Hummel - PC3 opus 89
6. Ries - PC7 (Farewell to England)
7. Barber - PC
8. Alnaes - PC
9. Hummel - PC2 opus 85
10. Saint Saens - PC5


----------



## Air

1. Bach 5 (BWV 1056)
2. Busoni
3. Prokofiev 5
4. Mozart 22
5. de Falla _Noches en los Jardines de España_
6. Saint-Saens 5 _'The Egyptian'_
7. Scriabin _Prometheus_
8. Bartok 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
9. Poulenc Organ
10. Mozart 17


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 9
-2 Mozart 22
-3 Bach 4
-4 Bach 5
-5 Mozart 17
-6 Haydn 11
-7 Prokofiev 1
-8 Chopin 1
-9 Gershwin "Rhapsody in Blue"
10 Beach


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Bartók No. 1
2. Chopin No. 1
3. Bartók No. 2
4. Gershwin in F
5. Liszt No. 1
6. de Falla _Noches en los Jardines de España_
7. Mozart No. 17
8. Liszt No. 2
9. Scriabin _Prometheus: The Poem of Fire_
10. Ligeti


----------



## Weston

I'm starting to run out of the well known pieces. So I'll go out on a limb for the last few. 

1.	Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1
2.	Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3 in Bm, Op. 89 
3.	Franck - Piano Concerto No. 2 in Bm, Op. 11
4.	Poulenc - Organ Concerto
5.	Scriabin - Prometheus, Poem of Fire
6.	Bach BWV 1056
7.	Bartok - Piano Concerto No.2, BB 101, Sz. 95 
8.	Kabalevsky - Piano concerto no. 3
9.	Weiner, Leo - Concertino for piano and orchestra, Op. 15 
10. Bach - Concerto for 3 harpsichords in D minor, BWV 1063

Another Ginastera excerpt:





The Franck is not nearly as muddy sounding as a lot of romantic period concertos. Too many want to give you a wall of sound with a lot smearing pedal work. Maybe it's just this interpretation. 





The Poulenc organ concerto is massive awesome.





Kabalevsky is overshadowed by Prokofiev and the fact that he doesn't really innovate much, but his piano concertos are no less enjoyable to me for that.





The Bach concerto for 3 harpsichords (one of them) is a bewildering monster, but I kind of like that.


----------



## Weston

A number of folks are in the Haydn No. 11 camp. Maybe I'm missing something important.


----------



## dmg

1. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
2. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
3. J.S. Bach - Keyboard Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
4. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
5. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5
6. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
7. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
8. Gershwin - Piano Concerto in F
9. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
10. Sorabji - Piano Concerto No. 5


----------



## Webernite

Weston said:


> A number of folks are in the Haydn No. 11 camp. Maybe I'm missing something important.


Well, it's Haydn's greatest keyboard concerto, and Haydn deserves _something_, no? Besides, it's charming, and very popular among pianists. It's been played by Richter, Michelangeli, Agerich, Pletnev, Brendel and Hamelin, to name a few. It's worth "recommending" if only because it's so often played.

There's an interesting recording of it (here) played by Ton Koopman on a harpsichord, with period instruments. It might make the work seem a bit less trivial. Haydn comes across as a slightly better orchestrator.

Edit: This is one concerto that Glenn Gould could have worked wonders with. A shame he didn't record it.


----------



## tdc

1. Bach bwv 1056
2. Mozart 17
3. Bach bwv 1055
4. de Falla Noches En Los Jardines De Espana 
5. Haydn 11
6. Bartok 1
7. Prokofiev 5
8. Hummel 3
9. Bartok 2
10. Ireland


----------



## mmsbls

1. Hummel 3 B minor
2. Mendelssohn 2
3. Franck 
4. Giannini
5. Mozart 9
6. Mozart 22
7. Bach BWV 1055
8. Bach BWV 1058
9. Dvorak
10. Rubinstein 4


----------



## Air

*@mmsbls:* I assume you're referring to Franck's 2nd piano concerto, or do you mean another work like the _Symphonic Variations_?

An interesting fact I just discovered - the second piano concerto was written when he was only 13! 

Kind of reminds me of Mathieu, another prodigy who wrote a jaw-droppingly remarkable piano concerto at a young age (for him, 12!).






I've noticed that I have an issue with Romantic piano concertos. When the work is flawless like with Schumann and Brahms, I'm all over it. But take me just a notch lower to almost-as-great works like Franck, Hummel, and even Chopin and I begin to pick out the flaws almost too easily. The structure often seems trite, the orchestration too cheesy, the pianistic elements vapid and virtuosic - and suddenly the work becomes, for a lack of a better term - second class. For some reason, concerti from the 20th century don't ignite this same reaction in me, which is one reason that my nominations tend to gear in that direction, as well as to Mozart and Bach.

I did consider Rubinstein, Dvorak, Hummel, Franck, Medtner, Scharwenka, and a few others though and am likely to support them in future nomination rounds. Liszt's _Totentanz_ almost made it too - but then I considered what substance the work really contained and poof! the vapid and empty virtuosity problems (which I mentioned above) stepped in again. I'm glad the _First Concerto_ is doing well though - I especially love that hypnotizing melody in the 3rd movement!


----------



## TresPicos

1. Poulenc, for 2 pianos
2. Saint-Saëns 5
3. de Falla, Nights in the gardens of Spain
4. Alwyn 1
5. Englund 1
6. Reinecke 3
7. Ginastera 1
8. Bartok 1
9. Vaughan Williams 1
10. Mozart 12


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> *@mmsbls:* I assume you're referring to Franck's 2nd piano concerto, or do you mean another work like the _Symphonic Variations_?


Sorry, yes I was referring to the Piano Concerto #2, but I did want to ask a question. What constitutes a piano concerto? Can we suggest concertos for Piano and other instruments (i.e. Mendelssohn's concerto for piano and violin or Beethoven's triple concerto)? I would actually have nominated the Frank's Symphonic Variations instead of the 2nd piano concerto. Can you clarify for me?

If Symphonic Variations is allowed, I would change my nomination.


----------



## Kieran

Mozart 9
Mozart 22
Mozart 14
Chopin 1
Liszt 2
Bach 5
Mozart 19
Saint-Saens 5
Beethoven 2
Mozart 12


----------



## Webernite

I don't really see why Beethoven 2 is doing so much worse than Beethoven 1.


----------



## Air

mmsbls said:


> Sorry, yes I was referring to the Piano Concerto #2, but I did want to ask a question. What constitutes a piano concerto? Can we suggest concertos for Piano and other instruments (i.e. Mendelssohn's concerto for piano and violin or Beethoven's triple concerto)? I would actually have nominated the Frank's Symphonic Variations instead of the 2nd piano concerto. Can you clarify for me?
> 
> If Symphonic Variations is allowed, I would change my nomination.


The only condition to qualify is that _all_ of the "concerto" instruments must be keyboard instruments. The number of instruments does not matter - nor the type - but as long as they (all) fit the definition of being a "keyboard instrument" such as the piano, harpsichord, organ, and even the color organ do, then the work qualifies. But a triple concerto (piano, violin, cello) or a concerto for piano and violin does not qualify since one or more of the "concerto" instruments does not fit that definition.

All works for keyboard and orchestra are allowed, not just those that are strictly defined as "concerti". For example, several of us have nominated de Falla's _Noches en los Jardines de España_ and Scriabin's _Prometheus: The Poem of Fire_.

I have updated your nomination to the _Symphonic Variations_ instead of the Second Piano Concerto.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hi Air,

How long do we have left here?

Ive been away this weekend, and would still like to get my nominations in.


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi Air,
> 
> How long do we have left here?
> 
> Ive been away this weekend, and would still like to get my nominations in.


Hello emiel,

I opened nominations a little bit over 27 hours ago and the round will last for 48 hours so you still have quite a bit of time to get your nominations in, until 19:24 tomorrow by Netherlands reckoning.


----------



## Weston

Air said:


> *@mmsbls:*
> I've noticed that I have an issue with Romantic piano concertos. When the work is flawless like with Schumann and Brahms, I'm all over it. But take me just a notch lower to almost-as-great works like Franck, Hummel, and even Chopin and I begin to pick out the flaws almost too easily.


I think I've sensed the same thing subconsciously, only I couldn't put it into words.

One might say the same of Rachmaninoff too with his lush melodies stretched out with a non-rhythmic pounding away at repeated piano chords -- that's how I think of Rachmaninoff anyway, though I still enjoy his work very much. I do find romantic period virtuosity for its own sake pretty tedious otherwise. I'm starting to enjoy more clarity the older I get, and mere bombast in music isn't quite enough any more. If I do nominate the romantic concertos, it has more to do with memorable or moving themes than with any consideration of how the solo instrument interacts with the orchestra or the concerto's structure.

By the way, that Mathieu sounds amazing, bombast or not. I'm not at all familiar with his work. He's taking no prisoners, it seems.


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> I have updated your nomination to the _Symphonic Variations_ instead of the Second Piano Concerto.


I understand the rules better and thanks for updating my nomination.


----------



## Ravellian

I strongly urge anyone who has not heard the Khachaturian, Tchaikovsky 2nd, and Shostakovich 1st piano concerti to listen now before voting again.

1. Chopin No. 1
2. Khachaturian
3. Shostakovich 1
4. Tchaikovsky 2
5. Liszt Totentanz
6. Saint-Saens 4
7. Chopin Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise
8. Liszt 2
9. Hummel 3
10. Gershwin piano concerto


----------



## dmg

Air said:


> All works for keyboard and orchestra are allowed, not just those that are strictly defined as "concerti". For example, several of us have nominated de Falla's Noches en los Jardines de España and Scriabin's Prometheus: The Poem of Fire.


 Good to know (for next time)!


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Poulenc Organ
2. Poulenc Champetre
3. Poulenc 2pianos
4. Shostakovich 1
5. Ligeti
6. Bartok 1
7. Bach 5
8. Liszt 1
9. Dvorak
10. Scriabin


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 31-40*

Thank you all for the great outcome! 13 Talk Classical members nominated a total of 65 keyboard concerti, even more than last time which is impressive. Nominations are getting fairly diverse but because of the new system, the process is reliable and we're getting some solid, worthy contenders on top. The following 10 concerti scored the highest in the nomination round (receiving 4 or more nominations each) and will proceed to the voting round for positions 31-40 on our list.

Bach 5 (BWV 1056)
Chopin 1
Mozart 22
Hummel 3
Bartók 1
Saint-Saëns 5 _'The Egyptian'_
Bach 4 (BWV 1055)
de Falla _Noches en los Jardines de España_
Mozart 17
Scriabin _Prometheus: The Poem of Fire_

The following barely missed out: Mozart 9 _'Jeunehomme'_, Prokofiev 5, Liszt 1, Poulenc's Organ Concerto, Bartok 2, Haydn 11, Liszt 2, and Gershwin's Concerto in F.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Bartók 1
2. Chopin 1
3. de Falla _Noches en los Jardines de España_
4. Mozart 17
5. Scriabin _Prometheus: The Poem of Fire_


----------



## Webernite

1. Bach 4
2. Mozart 22
3. Chopin 1
4. Bach 5
5. Scriabin


----------



## Art Rock

1. Hummel 3
2. Saint-Saëns 5 'The Egyptian'
3. de Falla Noches en los Jardines de España
4. Chopin 1
5. Scriabin Prometheus: The Poem of Fire


----------



## Air

1. Bach 5 (BWV 1056)
2. Mozart 22
3. Saint-Saëns 5 _'The Egyptian'_
4. de Falla _Noches en los Jardines de España_
5. Scriabin _Prometheus: The Poem of Fire_


----------



## tdc

1. Bach 5
2. Mozart 17
3. Bach 4 
4. de Falla 
5. Bartok 1


----------



## mmsbls

1. Hummel 3
2. Mozart 22
3. Bach BWV 1055
4. Bach BWV 1056
5. Mozart 17


----------



## Kieran

Mozart 22
Mozart 17
Chopin 1
Saint saens 5
Bach 4


----------



## Ravellian

Chopin 1
Hummel 3
Scriabin
Saint-Saens 5
de Falla


----------



## emiellucifuge

Bartok
Scriabin
De Falla
Bach 5 
Saintsaens


----------



## dmg

Chopin 1
Bach 5 (BWV 1056)
Saint-Saëns 5 'The Egyptian'
Bartók 1
Mozart 22


----------



## TresPicos

1. Saint-Saëns 5
2. de Falla
3. Bartok 1
4. Mozart 17
5. Mozart 22


----------



## Weston

1. Hummel 3
2. Mozart 17
3. Bach 5 (BWV 1056)
4. de Falla Noches en los Jardines de España
5. Scriabin Prometheus: The Poem of Fire

I am astonished at the Mozart 17. I listened to it recorded on period instruments and there are amazing surprises throughout. I even forgave the brief Alberti bass when the piano comes in. I wonder why his piano concertos strike me so much more deeply than his symphonies.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 22
-2 Bach 5 (BWV 1056)
-3 Mozart 17
-4 Bach 4 (BWV 1055)
-5 Chopin 1

(I can't believe that Mozart 9 hasn't made the top 40)


----------



## Air

*RESULTS FOR POSITIONS 31-40*

Round 4 results are in! The leader from the nomination round, the Bach BWV 1056, still managed to pull the win, but only barely over an impressive run by de Falla's exotic _Noches en los Jardines de España_, our first work from Spain to make the list. The 2 Mozart concerti were also highly popular, but votes were divided between them which perhaps hindered their opportunity to score higher on our list. Thanks to everyone who participated!

31. Bach 5 (BWV 1056) (8/27)
32. de Falla _Noches en los Jardines de España_ (8/20)
33. Mozart 22 (7/24)
34. Chopin 1 (7/23)
=35. Saint-Saëns 5 _'The Egyptian'_ (7/20)
=35. Mozart 17 (7/20)
37. Scriabin _Prometheus: The Poem of Fire_ (7/12)
38. Bartók 1 (5/16)
39. Bach 4 (BWV 1055) (5/14)
40. Hummel 3 (4/19)

As you can see, there is a tie for 35th place - therefore, please break this tie by voting for either *1) Saint-Saëns 5* or *2) Mozart 17*.


----------



## tdc

Mozart Seventeen


----------



## Air

I will abstain. These two concerti are just too close in my estimation and enjoyment that it is impossible for me to pick one over the other.


----------



## Weston

Mozart 17.


----------



## mmsbls

Mozart 17 ...


----------



## Art Rock

Saint Saens


----------



## Kieran

Mozart 17...


----------



## jhar26

Mozart 17

:tiphat:


----------



## dmg

Saint-Saëns 5 'The Egyptian'


----------



## Webernite

Mozart No. 17


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Mozart 17...


----------



## Air

Mozart 17 (7 votes) wins over Saint-Saëns 5 (2 votes).

*Here is our current list (1-40):*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
31. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
32. de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España
33. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
34. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
35. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
36. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian"
37. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
38. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
39. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 (BWV 1055)
40. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## Air

*ROUND 5 NOMINATIONS
(POSITIONS 41-50)*

Welcome to Round 5 of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project!

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 41-50. Just a reminder that *the number of nominations per person has now increased to 10* in order to accommodate the broader set of nominations that tends to occur as the list progresses. I ask that you nominate up to 10 concerti but *participants are not forced to nominate a total of 10 (less is fine)*. The pace of the nomination round has also slowed down to a minimum of 2 days in order to give a little extra time to participants to think about (and rethink) their nominations. I'm highly excited for what's to come and I hope you are too. Remember, cooperation between members is highly encouraged. Thanks for participating! 

*Please nominate your top 10 keyboard concerti in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 40 concerti that have already made our top 100 list.

This round will close in a minimum of 48 hours.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ireland - Piano concerto
2. Keuris - Organ concerto
3. Scharwenka - PC4
4. Gorecki - Harpsichord concerto
5. Ries - PC7 (Farewell to England)
6. Barber - PC
7. Alnaes - PC
8. Hummel - PC2 opus 85
9. von Henselt - Piano concerto
10. Mendelssohn - PC2


----------



## dmg

1. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
2. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
3. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
4. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
5. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
6. Gershwin - Piano Concerto in F
7. Sorabji - Piano Concerto No. 5
8. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
9. Silvestrov - Metamusik
10. Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto

Liszt Piano Concerto No. 1





Saint-Saëns Piano Concerto No. 3





Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue





Rautavaara Piano Concerto No. 1





Mozart Piano Concerto No. 7





Gershwin Piano Concerto in F





Sorabji Piano Concerto No. 5





Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 2





Addinsell Warsaw Concerto


----------



## Air

1. Busoni
2. Prokofiev 5
3. Bartok 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
4. Bartok 2
5. Poulenc Organ
6. Mozart 9 _'Jeunehomme'_
7. Medtner 2
8. Prokofiev 1
9. Poulenc 2 pianos
10. Handel 13 _'The Cuckoo and the Nightingale'_


----------



## tdc

1. Bartok 2
2. Prokofiev 5
3. Haydn 11
4. Bartok 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
5. Prokofiev 1
6. Beethoven 2
7. Ireland Pc
8. Debussy- Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra 
9. Mozart 9 
10. Britten - Diversions for Piano (left hand) and orchestra


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> 1. Bartok 2
> 2. Prokofiev 5
> 3. Haydn 11
> 4. Bartok 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
> 5. Prokofiev 1
> 6. Beethoven 2
> 7. Ireland Pc
> 8. Debussy- Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra
> 9. Mozart 9
> 10. Britten - Diversions for Piano (left hand) and orchestra


A lot of compromising there, tdc. I appreciate that. I failed to do so myself and was a little worried as all three of the lists before yours had nothing in common.

*Nominations will close in 39 hours.* I hope everyone can participate!


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> A lot of compromising there, tdc. I appreciate that. I failed to do so myself and was a little worried as all three of the lists before yours had nothing in common.


Oh, no problem, I think that list is fairly close to what I would've picked regardless. Thank you for the Bartok suggestion though, as I likely may have over looked that one as a piano concerto. I just wish I would've had room for a Handel concerto this list - probably next round.


----------



## Weston

1. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
2. Poulenc, Francis - organ concerto 
3. Franck, Cesar - Piano Concerto No. 2 in Bm, Op. 11 
4. Weiner, Leo - Concertino for piano and orchestra, Op. 15 
5. Ginastera - Piano Concerto 1
6. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
7. Beethoven 2
8. Debussy- Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra 
9. Kabalevsky - Piano concerto no. 3
10. Handel - Organ concerto 13 'The Cuckoo and the Nightingale'

I'd be happy to see any of the Handel organ concertos in the list, though my favorite is the 14th.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 9 (please!!!)
-2 Haydn 11
-3 Prokofiev 1
-4 Gershwin "Rhapsody in Blue"
-5 Busoni
-6 Beach
-7 Shostakovich 1
-8 Beethoven 2
-9 Handel Organ 13
10 Mendelssohn 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Ligeti
2. Poulenc Organ
3. Poulenc Champetre
4. Poulenc 2 pianos
5. Busoni
6. Bartok 2
7. Prokofiev 5
8. Shostakovich 1
9. Liszt 1
10. Mozart 9 (happy?)


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev No. 5 in G major
2. Beethoven No. 2 in B-flat major
3. Bach No. 2 in E major (BWV 1053) 
4. Bach No. 6 in F major (BWV 1057)
5. Bach No. 7 in G minor (BWV 1058)
6. Mozart No. 9 in E-flat major
7. Haydn No. 11 in D major
8. Prokofiev No. 1 in D-flat major
9. Liszt No. 1 in E-flat major
10. Mozart No. 26 in D major _Coronation_


----------



## Ravellian

1. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2
2. Khachaturian - Piano Concerto
3. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
4. Barber - Piano Concerto
5. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1
6. Gershwin - Piano Concerto
7. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9
8. Liszt - Totentanz
9. Chopin - Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise
10. Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto No. 4


We seem to all be stubbornly pushing our favorites at this point, which will lead to a rather unpredictable outcome..


----------



## TresPicos

Stubbornly pushing my favorites... 

1. Poulenc, for 2 pianos
2. Alwyn 1
3. Englund 1
4. Poulenc, for 1 piano
5. Reinecke 3
6. Ginastera 1
7. Vaughan Williams 1
8. Mozart 12
9. Poulenc Organ
10. Mozart 9 (okay, then)


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> 3. Poulenc Champetre


Is this the one for harpsichord? I'll need to go review this. I neglected to put the title in my list.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Liszt No. 1
2. Liszt No. 2
3. Bartók No. 2
4. Gershwin in F
5. Ligeti
6. Beethoven 2
7. Lutosławski
8. Carter
9. Mozart 9
10. Gershwin _Rhapsody in Blue_


----------



## dmg

dmg said:


> 1. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
> 2. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
> 3. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
> 4. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
> 5. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
> 6. Gershwin - Piano Concerto in F
> 7. Sorabji - Piano Concerto No. 5
> 8. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
> 9. Chopin - Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise
> 10. Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto


Replacing my previous No. 9 with this No. 9:

9. Chopin - Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart 9
2. Franck 2
3. Bach BWV 1058
4. Giannini
5. Haydn 11
6. Shostakovich 1
7. Rubinstein 4
8. Mendelssohn 2
9. Beach
10. Ries 7


----------



## tdc

Poppin' Fresh said:


> 1. Liszt No. 1
> 2. Liszt No. 2
> 3. Bartók No. 2
> 4. Gershwin in F
> 5. Ligeti
> 6. Beethoven 2
> 7. *Lutosławski*
> 8. Carter
> 9. Mozart 9
> 10. Gershwin _Rhapsody in Blue_


Forgot about this one this round, as well as nominating another Bach! 

Oh well. I'll get back to nominating both next round.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Weston said:


> Is this the one for harpsichord? I'll need to go review this. I neglected to put the title in my list.


Yes thats the one. It is the equal and counterpart of the organ concerto.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I can't name many

1. Prokofiev 1 (get UP there)
2. Warsaw Concerto
3. Glazunov 2
4. Liszt 2


----------



## tdc

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I can't name many
> 
> 1. Prokofiev 1 (get UP there)
> 2. Warsaw Concerto
> 3. Glazunov 2
> 4. Liszt 2


Hey, havent you heard Prokofiev 5 yet, (or Lizst 1)?


----------



## Air

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I can't name many
> 
> 1. Prokofiev 1 (get UP there)
> 2. Warsaw Concerto
> 3. Glazunov 2
> 4. Liszt 2


Thanks for voting Huilunsoittaja! 

Good news - Prokofiev 1 _is_ up there right now, sitting happily in the 4th spot! You should try Prokofiev 5 too, even with all its boisterous-ness and ear-splitting, it's a huge load of fun.

I mean...






 :devil: :lol:


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 41-50*

Thank you all for the great outcome! 13 Talk Classical members nominated a total of 61 keyboard concerti, which means that participation is finally evening out at a steady number. Nominations are getting fairly diverse but because of the new system, the process is still reliable and we're getting some solid, worthy contenders on top. The following 10 concerti scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 41-50 on our list.

Mozart 9 _'Jeunehomme'_
Liszt 1
Beethoven 2
Prokofiev 1
Prokofiev 5
Bartok 2
Haydn 11
Poulenc Organ Concerto
Shostakovich 1
Busoni in C

The following barely missed out: Poulenc's Concerto for 2 pianos, Gershwin's Concerto in F and _Rhapsody in Blue_, Mendelssohn's Piano Concerto No. 2, and Handel's Organ Concerto No. 13 (HWV 295) _'The Cuckoo and the Nightingale'_.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*


----------



## tdc

1. Bartok 2
2. Prokofiev 5
3. Haydn 11
4. Prokofiev 1
5. Beethoven 2


----------



## Air

1. Busoni in C
2. Prokofiev 5
3. Bartok 2
4. Poulenc Organ Concerto
5. Mozart 9 _'Jeunehomme'_

I'm ecstatic that Busoni's in. In length and magnitude, it's kind of like the equivalent of Brian's _Gothic_ for the piano concerto, except far more organized and less prone to "overblown late romanticism". No wonder contemporaries criticized Busoni for lack of Romantic sugaring, both in his extremely progressive compositions and in his "cold" pianism.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Busoni in C
2. Shostakovich 1
3. Liszt 1
4. Prokofiev 5
5. Bartok 2


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> I'm ecstatic that Busoni's in. In length, it's kind of like the equivalent of Brian's _Gothic_ for the piano concerto, except far more organized and less prone to "overblown late romanticism". No wonder contemporaries criticized Busoni for lack of Romantic sugaring, both in his extremely progressive compositions and in his "cold" pianism.


I'm giving this one another listen right now on youtube and it is quite nice. This piece is growing on me.


----------



## Air

If I may...






It's bombastic, sure (part of the fun!), but what I meant is that it's not the typical bombast one would expect from the Romantic idiom, the idiom in which many of the composers of Busoni's time wrote in. The modernistic way with which Busoni speaks just seems fresh and exciting and makes everything he has to say so interesting.


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart 9
2. Shostakovich 1
3. Haydn 11
4. Beethoven 2
5. Busoni in C


----------



## dmg

Liszt 1
Beethoven 2
Prokofiev 1
Mozart 9
Shostakovich 1


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev 5
2. Beethoven 2
3. Prokofiev 1
4. Mozart 9
5. Haydn 11


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 9
-2 Prokofiev 1
-3 Haydn 11
-4 Shostakovich 1
-5 Busoni


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bartok 2
2. Mozart 9
3. Busoni
4. Prokofiev 5
5. Poulenc Organ


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Liszt 1
2. Bartok 2
3. Beethoven 2
4. Mozart 9
5. Prokofiev 5


----------



## Ravellian

Never been a big fan of the Busoni... too bombastic for my taste.

1. Shostakovich 1
2. Liszt 1
3. Bartok 2
4. Poulenc
5. Mozart 9


----------



## Weston

1. Shostakovich 1
2. Poulenc Organ Concerto
3. Beethoven 2
4. Busoni in C
5. Liszt 1

The Mozart 9 barely missed my vote this time. It is not in my collection, but I reviewed it on Youtube. I love the slow movement, and the 3rd movement too. 

I wasn't familiar with the Busoni either but on 1st hearing I'm ranking it way up there with Poulenc and Beethoven for very different reasons. It does seem bombastic, but what I find interesting is that only the piano itself is over the top. The orchestra is quite sane in comparison throughout much of the piece. This makes for an interesting dialog.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Poulenc Organ (time to get the other two in!!!!)
2. Prokofiev 5
3. Mozart 9
4. Liszt 1
5. Bartok 2


----------



## Air

*RESULTS FOR POSITIONS 41-50*

Round 5 results are in! Mozart's 9th, the groundbreaking "Jeunehomme" concerto, easily took the victory over a handful of 20th century concerti - Bartok 2, Prokofiev 5, and Shostakovich 1 - who were constantly battling for the 2nd position throughout the entire voting round. It's nice to see the strong representation we have of concerti from that time period. It is also interesting to note that we have placed our first Organ Concerto, by Poulenc, at the 48th spot on our list. Hopefully, we can get some Handel in the next round to increase this number. As always, thanks to everyone who participated!

41. Mozart 9 _'Jeunehomme'_ (9/25)
=42. Bartok 2 (7/22)
=42. Prokofiev 5 (7/22)
44. Shostakovich 1 (6/21)
45. Liszt 1 (6/20)
=46. Beethoven 2 (6/17)
=46. Busoni in C (6/17)
48. Poulenc Organ Concerto (5/14)
49. Prokofiev 1 (4/12)
50. Haydn 11 (4/10)

As you can see, there are *two* ties - therefore, please break _both_ of these ties by voting for either *1) Bartok 2* or *2) Prokofiev 5* *AND* for either *1) Beethoven 2* or *2) Busoni*.


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev, Beethoven.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Prokofiev
Busoni


----------



## dmg

Prokofiev
Beethoven


----------



## Air

Prokofiev
Busoni

:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Prokofiev, Busoni


----------



## tdc

Bartok, Beethoven


----------



## jhar26

Prokofiev & Busoni


----------



## mmsbls

Prokofiev, Beethoven


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Halo! Anything to do with Prokofiev, I'm on!

Prokofiev, Busoni (although I've only heard maybe 2 minutes of the Busoni, and 1 1/2 of the Prokofiev haha)


----------



## TresPicos

Bartok, Busoni


----------



## Weston

Bartok 2 and Beethoven 2, much as I loved the Busoni. Ah well, they are all four in.


----------



## Air

We had two tiebreakers this round, and a lot of participants! 

*For spot #42: Prokofiev 5 (8 votes) decisively wins over Bartok 2 (3 votes).*

*For spot #46: Busoni (6 votes) barely wins over Beethoven 2 (5 votes).* I could wait for our other three regulars to chip in too, but I fear that it will tie up again and this kind of tie will be even more difficult to break. So for the sake of convenience, I hope you all are fine with my decision.


----------



## Air

*HALFTIME RESULTS
(POSITIONS 1-50)*

Thank you all for the hard work - we are officially at halftime! 50 concerti have made it on to our recommended list after a long and meticulous process that has ensured the best results possible from our esteemed Talk Classical members. A lot of time and effort has been spent by everyone to make the first half of the list truly a worthy one.

And here is our halftime list:

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
31. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
32. de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España
33. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
34. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
35. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
36. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian"
37. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
38. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
39. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 (BWV 1055)
40. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
41. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme"
42. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5
43. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2
44. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1
45. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
46. Busoni - Piano Concerto
47. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
48. Poulenc - Organ Concerto
49. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
50. Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11

*Round 6 nominations will begin in 12 hours.* The second half of the project will definitely be tougher but I hope everyone can participate to the best of their abilities. :tiphat:


----------



## Air

*ROUND 6 NOMINATIONS
(POSITIONS 51-60)*

Welcome to Round 6 of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project!

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 51-60. Just a reminder that *the number of nominations per person has now increased to 10* in order to accommodate the broader set of nominations that tends to occur as the list progresses. I ask that you nominate up to 10 concerti but *participants are not forced to nominate a total of 10 (less is fine)*. The pace of the nomination round has also slowed down to a minimum of 2 days in order to give a little extra time to participants to think about (and rethink) their nominations. I'm highly excited for what's to come and I hope you are too. Remember, cooperation between members is highly encouraged, especially as nominations become more and more obscure. Thanks for participating! 

*Please nominate your top 10 keyboard concerti in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 50 concerti that have already made our top 100 list.

This round will close in a minimum of 48 hours.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ireland - Piano concerto
2. Scharwenka - PC4
3. Gorecki - Harpsichord concerto
4. Ries - PC7 (Farewell to England)
5. Barber - PC
6. Alnaes - PC
7. Hummel - PC2 opus 85
8. von Henselt - Piano concerto
9. Mendelssohn - PC2
10 .Rautavaara - PC 1

Since no-one knows the Keuris and I can't upload it to youtube I have given up on it in favour of the Rautavaara.


----------



## Air

1. Mozart 19
2. Weber _Konzertstück_
3. Bartok 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
4. Ligeti
5. Handel 13 _'The Cuckoo and the Nightingale'_
6. Poulenc 2 pianos
7. Medtner 2
8. Ireland
9. Prokofiev 4 (for the left hand)
10. Bach 2 (BWV 1053)


----------



## Webernite

1. Bach No. 2 in E major (BWV 1053) 
2. Bach No. 6 in F major (BWV 1057)
3. Bach No. 7 in G minor (BWV 1058)
4. Mozart No. 18 B-flat major
5. Mozart No. 19 F major
6. Bach Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1 in C minor (BWV 1060)
7. Weber _Konzertstück_ in F minor (interesting historical recording here)
8. Prokofiev No. 4 in B-flat major
9. Ligeti
10. Handel No. 13 in F major

(Again, the first two links are to 1980s performances by Karl Richter, who used an inauthentic harpsichord, which is why it sounds a bit odd.)


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Liszt No. 2
2. Gershwin in F
3. Ligeti
5. Lutosławski
6. Carter
7. Gershwin _Rhapsody in Blue_
8. Handel 13 _The Cuckoo and the Nightingale_
9. Bach BMV 1053
10. Hummel 2


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> 7. Weber _Konzertstück_ in F minor (interesting historical recording here)


I'm listening to this recording right now. Simply breathtaking! It knocked up Weber a few spots in my set of nominations.


----------



## tdc

Poppin' Fresh said:


> 1. Liszt No. 2
> 2. Gershwin in F
> 3. Ligeti
> 5. Lutosławski
> 6. Carter
> 7. Gershwin _Rhapsody in Blue_
> 8. Handel 13 _The Cuckoo and the Nightingale_
> 9. Bach BMV 1053
> 10. Hummel 2


What happened to number 4?


----------



## Webernite

Bach counts as two.


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> I'm listening to this recording right now. Simply breathtaking! It knocked up Weber a few spots in my set of nominations.


It's a great record, and the sort of thing I never would have heard if it weren't for Youtube. I think Gould was suited to Weber; but he probably didn't like him very much, since this seems to be his only Weber recording.


----------



## TresPicos

1. Poulenc, for 2 pianos
2. Alwyn 1
3. Englund 1
4. Poulenc, for 1 piano
5. Reinecke 3
6. Ginastera 1
7. Vaughan Williams 1
8. Mozart 12
9. Barber
10. Khachaturian


----------



## Weston

1. Ginastera - Piano Concerto 1
2. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Franck - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 11 
4. Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb, Op. 94 
5. Kabelevsky - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D, Op 50 
6. Weiner - Concertino for piano and orchestra, Op. 15 
7. Poulenc - Concert champêtre, for harpsichord & orchestra, FP 49 
8. Einar Englund - Piano Concerto No. 1 
9. Handel - Organ Concerto 13 - "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale"
10. Edward MacDowell - Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 15

Ginastera 1:





Liszt 2:





Franck No. 2:





Rubinstein No. 5:





Kabelevsky - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D, Op 50 





Leo Weiner - Concertino for piano and orchestra, Op. 15





Poulenc - Concert champêtre, for harpsichord & orchestra, FP 49 





Einar Englund - Piano Concerto No. 1 





Handel - Organ Concerto 13 - "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale"





Edward MacDowell - Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 15. (And as one poster points out, there is an uncanny resemblance to Dvorak's 9th symphony in the theme.)


----------



## Ravellian

1. Tchaikovsky 2
2. Khachaturian
3. Liszt 2
4. Chopin Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise
5. Saint-Saens 4
6. Weber Fantasiestucke
7. Gershwin PC
8. Barber
9. Liszt Totentanz
10. Rachmaninov 4


----------



## dmg

1. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
2. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
3. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
4. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
5. Gershwin - Piano Concerto in F
6. Sorabji - Piano Concerto No. 5
7. Chopin - Andante spianato et grande polonaise brilliante
8. Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto
9. Silvestrov - Metamusik
10. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## tdc

1. Bach BWV 1053
2. Mozart 19
3. Lutoslawski
4. Lizst 2
5. Prokofiev 4
6. Bartok 2 pianos
7. Handel No. 13
8. Ireland Pc
9. Hummel 2
10. Debussy- Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart 19
2. Franck Symphonic Variations
3. Weber Konzertstuck
4. Bach BWV 1058
5. Franck 2
6. Bach BWV 1053
7. Giannini
8. Rubinstein 4
9. Mendelssohn 2
10. Beach


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 19
-2 Gershwin "Rhapsody in Blue"
-3 Beach
-4 Bach 2
-5 Mozart 18
-6 Handel Organ 13
-7 Mendelssohn 2 
-8 Hummel 2
-9 Mozart 6
10 Gershwin


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

tdc said:


> What happened to number 4?


Haha, I guess I got a bit carried away. Thank you Air for the notification.

1. Liszt No. 2
2. Gershwin in F
3. Ligeti
4. Lutosławski
5. Carter
6. Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue
7. Handel 13 The Cuckoo and the Nightingale
8. Bach BMV 1053
9. Hummel 2
10. Poulenc for 2 pianos


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 51-60*

Thank you all for the great outcome! We will now be moving on to the voting round for positions 51-60 on our list.

In the nomination round, there was a tie for 10th place between Ireland, Ginastera 1, and Poulenc's Concerto for Two Pianos so I've allowed all 3 of them to take part in the current voting round. The two concerti out of the 12 candidates that receive the fewest votes will automatically advance to the next voting round for positions 61-70.

Bach 2 (BWV 1053)
Handel 13 _'The Cuckoo and the Nightingale'_
Mozart 19
Liszt 2
Weber _Konzertstück_
Gershwin in F
Hummel 2
Gershwin _Rhapsody in Blue_
Ligeti
Ireland
Ginastera 1
Poulenc 2 pianos

The following barely missed out: Barber, Prokofiev 4 (for the left hand), and Mendelssohn 2.

*Please list your top 6 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*

To all newcomers: feel free to participate! Your opinion is as good as any of ours and we would be overjoyed to have you get on board with us!


----------



## Air

1. Mozart 19
2. Handel 13 _'The Cuckoo and the Nightingale'_
3. Ligeti
4. Poulenc 2 pianos
5. Bach 2 (BWV 1053)
6. Weber _Konzertstück_

Apologies to Ireland and Ginastera in a tough battle for the 5th and 6th spots.


----------



## Ravellian

1. Liszt 2
2. Gershwin in F
3. Poulenc 2 pianos
4. Weber Konzertstuck
5. Handel 13
6. Ligeti


----------



## Webernite

1. Bach No. 2
2. Mozart No. 19
3. Weber _Konzertstück_
4. Handel No. 13 
5. Ligeti
6. Liszt No. 2


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Liszt 2
2. Gershwin in F
3. Ligeti
4. Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue
5. Handel 13 The Cuckoo and the Nightingale
6. Bach BMV 1053


----------



## dmg

1. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
2. Gershwin - Piano Concerto in F
3. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1
4. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19
5. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
6. Bach - Keyboard Concerto no. 2 (BWV 1053)


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ireland
2. Hummel 2
3. Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue
4. Bach 2 (BWV 1053)
5. Liszt 2
6. Mozart 19


----------



## Weston

1. Ginastera 1
2. Handel 13 'The Cuckoo and the Nightingale'
3. Ireland
4. Liszt 2
5. Poulenc 2 pianos
6. Weber Konzertstück

The Ireland piece finally won me over to its side. Not sure why I didn't care for it before. It's funny - today I'm not feeling much for these works anyway. Maybe I need to listen to rock for a while.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 19
-2 Gershwin "Rhapsody in Blue"
-3 Bach 2
-4 Handel Organ 13
-5 Hummel 2
-6 Gershwin


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart 19
2. Bach BWV 1053 
3. Weber Konzertstuck
4. Hummel 2
5. Liszt 2
6. Poulenc 2 Pianos


----------



## tdc

1. Bach 2
2. Mozart 19
3. Lizst 2
4. Ireland
5. Hummel 2
6. Weber Konzertstuck


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ive been away sorry/

1. Ligeti
2. Poulenc
3.Liszt
4. bach
5. Ginastera


----------



## TresPicos

1. Poulenc 2 pianos
2. Ginastera 1
3. Mozart 19
4. Ireland
5. Gerswhin F
6. Weber


----------



## Air

RESULTS FOR POSITIONS 51-60

Round 6 results are in, and there are no tiebreakers this round! Thanks for all the hard work everyone, we've officially matched DDD's list in length. Only we're more pro... we're going to go all the way to 100!

*Here is our current list (1-60):*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
31. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
32. de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España
33. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
34. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
35. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
36. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian"
37. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
38. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
39. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 (BWV 1055)
40. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
41. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme"
42. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5
43. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2
44. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1
45. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
46. Busoni - Piano Concerto
47. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
48. Poulenc - Organ Concerto
49. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
50. Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11
51. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1053)
52. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
53. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19
54. Weber - Konzertstück
55. Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos
56. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13 (HWV 295) "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale"
57. Gershwin - Concerto in F
58. Ligeti - Piano Concerto
59. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
60. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1

Ireland and Hummel 2 automatically qualify for the next round.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

That's a pretty nice list. Good mix of different countries/eras.


----------



## dmg

1. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
2. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
3. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
4. Sorabji - Piano Concerto No. 5
5. Chopin - Andante spianato et grande polonaise brilliante
6. Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto
7. Silvestrov - Metamusik
8. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 3
9. Liszt - Totentanz
10. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 4

Saint-Saëns Piano Concerto No. 3





Rautavaara Piano Concerto No. 1





Mozart Piano Concerto No. 7





Sorabji Piano Concerto No. 5





Chopin Andante spianato et grande polonaise brilliante





Addinsell Warsaw Concerto





Rautavaara Piano Concerto No. 3





Liszt Totentanz





Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 4





I will have to figure out a way to get a sample of the Silvestrov up here somehow...


----------



## Ravellian

I assume we're allowed to post our next 10 then?

1. Tchaikovsky PC 2
2. Khachaturian
3. Tveitt PC 4
4. Chopin Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise
5. Wild Doo-Dah Variations
6. Saint-Saens PC 4
7. Liszt Totentanz
8. Rachmaninov PC 4
9. Scriabin PC
10. Mozart PC 1 (what the hell)


----------



## dmg

Did I jump the gun?


----------



## Art Rock

With Ireland and Hummel 2 already qualified:

1. Scharwenka - PC4
2. Sculthorpe - PC
3. Gorecki - Harpsichord concerto
4. Ries - PC7 (Farewell to England)
5. Barber - PC
6. Alnaes - PC
7. von Henselt - Piano concerto
8. Mendelssohn - PC2
9 .Rautavaara - PC 1
10. Rautavaara - PC 3


----------



## Air

dmg said:


> Did I jump the gun?


Not at all! 

I apologize because being very tired last night, I thought I would wait a day before commencing the next round, and give everyone a chance to savor the great results we have so far!

But Ravellian, Art Rock, and dmg, you guys are great - being so on the ball! I'll count your votes and then officially start the round right now.


----------



## Air

*ROUND 7 NOMINATIONS
(POSITIONS 61-70)*

Welcome to Round 7 of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project!

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 61-70. Just a reminder that *the number of nominations per person has now increased to 10* in order to accommodate the broader set of nominations that tends to occur as the list progresses. I ask that you nominate up to 10 concerti but *participants are not forced to nominate a total of 10 (less is fine)*. The pace of the nomination round has also slowed down to a minimum of 2 days in order to give a little extra time to participants to think about (and rethink) their nominations. I'm highly excited for what's to come and I hope you are too. Remember, cooperation between members is highly encouraged, especially as nominations become more and more obscure. Thanks for participating! 

*Please nominate your top 10 keyboard concerti in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 60 concerti that have already made our top 100 list nor may you nominate Hummel 2 and Ireland, which have already qualified.

This round will close in a minimum of 48 hours.


----------



## Air

1. *Bartok* 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
2. *Prokofiev* 4 (for the left hand)
3. *Alkan* (arr. of concerto for solo piano)
4. *Medtner* 2
5. *Chopin* _Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante_
6. *Handel* Organ 14
7. *Poulenc* _Concert champêtre_
8. *Mozart* 26 _'Coronation'_
9. *Vaughan Williams*
10. *Rautavaara* 1

I nominated Vaughan Williams against my own will. One could even categorize the second movement (_Romanza_) as kitsch (almost to the point of sounding new age), but it had got to be some of the most beautiful kitsch ever written.


----------



## Webernite

1. Bach No. 6 in F major (BWV 1057)
2. Bach No. 7 in G minor (BWV 1058)
3. Mozart No. 18 B-flat major
4. Bach Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1 in C minor (BWV 1060)
5. Prokofiev No. 4 in B-flat major
6. Mozart No. 26 in D major _Coronation_
7. Scriabin Piano Concerto
8. Mendelssohn No. 2 in D minor
9. Chopin _Andante Spianato_ in E-flat major
10. Rachmaninov No. 4 in G minor


----------



## TresPicos

1. Alwyn 1
2. Englund 1
3. Reinecke 3
4. Bartok - 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
5. Poulenc - for 1 piano
6. Mozart 12
7. Pierné - Fantaisie Ballet
8. Vaughan Williams 1
9. Pierné - PC Op 12
10. Mozart 2 (yeah, what the hell)


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Poulenc champetre!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

I'm running low on keyboard concertos that I really know well enough to nominate, but I'll hang in as long as I can.

1. Lutosławski
2. Carter
3. Chopin _Andante Spianato_
4. Bach for two harpsichords BMV 1060
5. Cage Concerto for Prepared Piano
6. Bach BMV 1057
7. Bach BMV 1058


----------



## Webernite

Poppin' Fresh said:


> I'm running low on keyboard concertos that I really know well enough to nominate


So am I...


----------



## Weston

Air said:


> 6. *Handel* Organ 14
> 7. *Poulenc* _Concert champêtre_


Yes! Awesome.

I'll need a bit more time for my selections as I'm running out of steam tonight. I want to listen to some of the other nominations so far. Thanks for the 48 hours.


----------



## tdc

1. Bartok - 2 pianos...
2. Prokofiev 4
3. Lutoslawski
4. Bach BWV 1057
5. Bach BWV 1058
6. Bach BWV 1060
7. Handel organ 14
8. Debussy - fantasie for piano and orchestra
9. Britten - Diversions for piano (left hand) and orchestra 
10. Rachmaninov - PC 4


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart 26
2. Franck Symphonic Variations
3. Bach BWV 1058
4. Bach BWV 1057
5. Scriabin
6. Giannini
7. Scharwenka - PC4
8. Medtner 2
9. Bach BWV 1060
10. Mendelssohn 2


----------



## Air

Thanks for the great nominations everyone!

I especially appreciate all of you who are hanging on with all you got, as well as those who just seem to have concerto after concerto lined up for nomination (some of you are remarkable!). It's TC's list, not a presidential election, and that's what I love so much about it. 

I have a slight problem, which is determining whether Bach's Concerto No. 6 in F major (BWV 1057) meets the definition of a "piano concerto" that was set in the beginning of the project. The crux of the problem is that the two soloing recorders are also foreground instruments, which would make the work not a keyboard concerto, but rather a concerto grosso much like the Brandenburg No. 4 it is transcribed from. If that is the case, I don't think such a boundary should be stretched, and unfortunately this lovely work cannot qualify as a keyboard concerto in the same way as the other 2 Bach concertos that are currently in contention can.

What are your takes on this?


----------



## Art Rock

We accepted Shostakovich 1 with a prominent role for trumpet..........


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> I have a slight problem, which is determining whether Bach's Concerto No. 6 in F major (BWV 1057) meets the definition of a "piano concerto" that was set in the beginning of the project. The crux of the problem is that the two soloing recorders are also foreground instruments, which would make the work not a keyboard concerto, but rather a concerto grosso much like the Brandenburg No. 4 it is transcribed from. If that is the case, I don't think such a boundary should be stretched, and unfortunately this lovely work cannot qualify as a keyboard concerto in the same way as the other 2 Bach concertos that are currently in contention can.
> 
> What are your takes on this?


You make an interesting point. In the end, it's up to your judgement. It won't be any great loss to me if Bach 6 can't be included. Bach himself seems to have regarded it as a harpsichord concerto, and it's certainly less of a concerto grosso than the original Brandenburg, but the instrumentation _is_ unique - none of the other harpsichord concertos call for two recorders, let alone use them in this way. Until I read your post, I'd always thought of it as no different from the other concertos, since they're often recorded as a set. But you're probably right, now that I think about it.

Edit: Maybe this is why Glenn Gould recorded all of them except No. 6.


----------



## dmg

Air said:


> Thanks for the great nominations everyone!
> 
> I especially appreciate all of you who are hanging on with all you got, as well as those who just seem to have concerto after concerto lined up for nomination (some of you are remarkable!). It's TC's list, not a presidential election, and that's what I love so much about it.
> 
> I have a slight problem, which is determining whether Bach's Concerto No. 6 in F major (BWV 1057) meets the definition of a "piano concerto" that was set in the beginning of the project. The crux of the problem is that the two soloing recorders are also foreground instruments, which would make the work not a keyboard concerto, but rather a concerto grosso much like the Brandenburg No. 4 it is transcribed from. If that is the case, I don't think such a boundary should be stretched, and unfortunately this lovely work cannot qualify as a keyboard concerto in the same way as the other 2 Bach concertos that are currently in contention can.
> 
> What are your takes on this?


We should have one of these 'best of' things for concertos for multiple instruments (like the Brandenbergs, concertos for violin and cello, etc., etc.).


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> I have a slight problem, which is determining whether Bach's Concerto No. 6 in F major (BWV 1057) meets the definition of a "piano concerto" that was set in the beginning of the project. The crux of the problem is that the two soloing recorders are also foreground instruments, which would make the work not a keyboard concerto, but rather a concerto grosso much like the Brandenburg No. 4 it is transcribed from. If that is the case, I don't think such a boundary should be stretched, and unfortunately this lovely work cannot qualify as a keyboard concerto in the same way as the other 2 Bach concertos that are currently in contention can.


I think originally I did not nominate this because of that exact problem. When I saw it nominated by someone else, I went with it. Technically it is listed as concerto for keyboard and 2 recorders while the Shostakovich is listed only as a piano concerto. I do feel that the recorders play a more prominent role in the Bach than the trumpet plays in the Shostakovich.

Bottom line: your call.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Chopin Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise
-2 Mozart 26
-3 Beach
-4 Mozart 18
-5 Mendelssohn 2 
-6 Mozart 6
-7 Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
-8 Clara Schumann
-9 Khachaturian
10 Atterberg


----------



## Weston

After a long evening of skim listening I have re-evaluated many of my previous nominations, and added a lot of new ones I was unfamiliar with.

There is a two-fold danger of over rating something in the first honeymoon flush of discovery, or likewise underrating it due to not spending enough time with an unfamiliar piece to pick up on its more subtle rewards. But I've never been afraid to stick my neck out. My ranking is adjusted quite a bit based on what others have already nominated so as not to introduce too many new works into the melee and have none of them make the grade.

Sorry I don't know how to make the YouTube links be renamed to a line of text, so you're stuck with a long screen of embedded videos for the time being.

1. Handel - Concerto for organ No. 14
2. Rautavaara - piano concerto 3
3. Atterberg - piano concerto
4. Britten - diversion, Op. 21
5. Geirr Tveitt - piano concerto 4
6. Poulenc - Concerto for Piano in C# minor, FP 14
7. Poulenc - Concert champêtre
8. Clara Schumann - piano concerto
9. Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb, Op. 94 
10. Medtner - piano concerto 2

Handel - Organ Concerto No. 14. A different movement this time. The last meovement is the real rocker though.





Rautavaara No. 3. I love what he does with weird "dissonances" that still sound like sonorities.





Atterberg - piano concerto





Britten - diversion, Op. 21





Geirr Tveitt - piano concerto 4





Poulenc - Concerto for Piano in C# minor, FP 14 (I hope I have gotten this right.)





Poulenc - Concert champêtre. For this video, I must say Poulenc didn't catch on to the image of the brooding artist type that Beethoven seemed to pioneer. He looks like a smiley face throughout!





Clara Schumann - piano concerto, many fathoms above Amy Beach and a number of other romantic musicians I'm afraid.





Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb, Op. 94 (I keep trying.)





Medtner - piano concerto 2. His work never sounds like itself. The lopsided stuttering rhythm of the opening here is, if not quite unique, definitely unusual. His other concertos are nothing like this or each other.


----------



## Air

Wow, I must say, that C.Schumann is really beautiful. (I mean not just the woman... her work too! ) The modulations and passage-work actually remind me a lot of Schumann's own Piano Concerto (also in A minor), but with perhaps a little more Chopin, Mendelssohn, and even Liszt (whom she hated) influence thrown in. It seems that Wieck really tried to expose Clara to everything when she was a developing pianist, and only after she married Robert did she really develop a more Schumannesque style, while always having that broad background of music ingrained in her and in her fingers as a concert pianist. I will definitely nominate it sometime, even though we only have a few rounds to go!

Thanks for everyone's opinions regarding the Bach concerto (BWV 1057). I've ultimately decided to disqualify it from the current project/game since it really is, as many sources have confirmed and many of you have voiced, a concerti grossi. (and it's true, that's probably why Gould didn't play it! ) I apologize to those (including myself) who love this work and have nominated it this round (it was the 2nd spot nomination upon removal), but I'm sure it'll show up in future projects that deal with concerti grossi and concerti for multiple instruments as tdc has suggested!

Though the Shostakovich concerto (no. 1) does feature a major role for the trumpet, most sources seem to identify it clearly as a piano concerto. Thus, it will remain at the 44th spot on our recommended list.

The voting round will begin shortly after I get the nomination results together.


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 61-70*

Thank you all for the great outcome! We will now be moving on to the voting round for positions 61-70 on our list.

Only the top 8 concerti from the nomination round will move on to the voting round as Ireland and Hummel 2 have already qualified from the previous round. Thus, the list of 10 contestants for the voting round on spots 61-70 of our list is as follows:

Ireland
Hummel 2
Chopin _Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante_
Bach 7 (BWV 1058)
Mozart 26 _'Coronation'_
Bach 2 harpsichords (BWV 1060)
Mendelssohn 2
Rachmaninoff 4
Bartok 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
Prokofiev 4 (for the left hand)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 concerti in order of preference.*

_Bach 6 (BWV 1057) was disqualified._

The following concerti barely missed out (they also received 3 nominations): Handel's Organ Concerto No. 14, Poulenc's _Concert champêtre_, Rautavaara 3 and 1, Scriabin, and Medtner 2. 

*To all newcomers: feel free to participate! *Your opinion is as good as any of ours and we would be overjoyed to have you get on board with us!


----------



## Webernite

1. Bach No. 7
2. Mozart No. 26
3. Bach Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1
4. Prokofiev No. 4
5. Chopin _Andante spianato_


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ireland
2. Hummel 2
3. Mendelssohn 2
4. Bach 7 (BWV 1058)
5. Mozart 26 'Coronation'


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart 26
2. Bach BWV 1058
3. Bach BWV 1060
4. Mendelssohn 2
5. Hummel 2


----------



## dmg

1. Chopin Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante
2. Rachmaninoff 4
3. Hummel 2
4. Mendelssohn 2
5. Prokofiev 4 (for the left hand)


----------



## tdc

1. Bach BWV 1058
2. Bach BWV 1060
3. Bartok 2 pianos ...
4. Ireland
5. Hummel 2


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Hummel 2
2. Chopin Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante
3. Bach 2 harpsichords (BWV 1060)
4. Bach 7 (BWV 1058)


----------



## jhar26

-1 Chopin Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante
-2 Mozart 26 'Coronation'
-3 Mendelssohn 2
-4 Hummel 2
-5 Bach 7 (BWV 1058)


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bartok 2 pianos
2. Ireland
3. Chopin
4. Mozart 26
5. Rach 4


----------



## Weston

1. Ireland
2. Bach 2 harpsichords (BWV 1060)
3. Bach 7 (BWV 1058)
4. Hummel 2
5. Prokofiev 4 (for the left hand)

(Sigh - Prokofiev has too many in the list already for me, but this is the first one I've really liked!)


----------



## Air

Bartok 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
Prokofiev 4 (for the left hand)
Chopin _Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante_
Ireland
Mozart 26 _'Coronation'_

I think Prokofiev 4 is the most underrated of all his concertos.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

1. Mozart 26 'Coronation'
2. Bach 2 harpsichords (BWV 1060)
3. Bach 7 (BWV 1058)
4. Rachmaninoff 4
5. Prokofiev 4 (for the left hand)


----------



## Ravellian

1. Chopin
2. Ireland
3. Rach 4
4. Mozart 26
5. Hummel 2


----------



## Air

Hello everyone (and thanks for joining us HarpsichordConcerto!),


My internet's been down since yesterday at noon so I haven't been able to make it to the computer since then. Right now I'm typing from a friend's laptop so I cannot access the spreadsheet where all the calculations are done. However, AT&T's customer service is coming over tomorrow to fix everything up, so I'm still up for doing all the results tomorrow once I get home! 

In the meantime, I've discovered how hard it is for me to live without this forum and you guys. 

I also see that a few evil people have knocked Prok 2 down in the classical music project while I was gone and I seek to retaliate. :devil:


Due to the technical difficulties, the voting round is still open for those who have not yet voted.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Air said:


> Hello everyone (and thanks for joining us HarpsichordConcerto!),


TC is a relatively large place, so I don't follow every forum etc. Guess joining in a little late is better than not at all!


----------



## Air

*RESULTS FOR POSITIONS 61-70*

Thanks for the patience everyone - round 7 results are now in. In this round, we managed to get in our 11th concerto by Mozart, 1st concerto for two harpsichords, 2nd concerto for two pianos, 2nd concerto for the left hand, and 5th nicknamed concerto, the _'Coronation'_. As always, kudos to all who participated!

61. Bach 7 (BWV 1058) (8/25)
62. Mozart 26 _'Coronation'_ (8/24)
63. Hummel 2 (8/19)
64. Chopin _Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante_ (7/26)
65. Ireland (6/22)
66. Bach 2 harpsichords (BWV 1060) (6/21)
67. Prokofiev 4 (for the left hand) (5/9)
=68. Mendelssohn 2 (4/10)
=68. Rachmaninoff 4 (4/10)
70. Bartók 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion) (3/13)

As you can see, there is a tie for 68th place - therefore, please break this tie by voting for either *1) Mendelssohn 2* or *2) Rachmaninoff 4*.


----------



## Air

In the meantime, also check out this playlist of the TC Top 100 Keyboard Concerti (currently work in progress) and please feel free to make suggestions about performances, etc. I know not everyone likes dated sound (i.e. Schnabel's recording of Mozart's 27th) and maybe there's too much Richter in there as well? 

The funny thing is that I could have chose to include much more Richter (Schumann, Tchaikovsky) if I hadn't restrained myself to allow for others to have a chance. 

Unfortunately, YouTube doesn't have everything (even though it has a good deal, and I'm grateful for that!) so it's not always possible to get favorite performances of every single work. I also don't know every single work on our list so far (quite a ways to go before that happens!), so I'm going to have to guess around when I get down there and look at Amazon and stuff to determine which recordings to include (your help would be even better!).

But even then, YouTube probably doesn't have recordings of every concerto on our list .


----------



## jhar26

Mendelssohn 2


----------



## Webernite

Mendelssohn 2


----------



## Ravellian

You can't ever have enough Richter. 

Rach 4


----------



## Webernite

The playlist looks good, although a lot of Pinnock's Bach is uploaded in higher quality on other channels.

Edit: Here and here, for example.


----------



## mmsbls

Mendelssohn 2


----------



## tdc

Rachmaninov 4


----------



## dmg

Rachmaninov 4


----------



## Weston

Rachmaninoff 4. 

For me Mendelssohn fell out of his peaceful tree when he wrote his PC 2. It just doesn't grab me the way his other work does.


----------



## Art Rock

Mendelssohn.


----------



## TresPicos

Rachmaninov 4


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Rach's 4th.


----------



## Air

Rachmaninoff 4 (6 votes) wins over Mendelssohn 2 (4 votes).

*Here is our current list (1-70):*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
31. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
32. de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España
33. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
34. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
35. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
36. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian"
37. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
38. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
39. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 (BWV 1055)
40. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
41. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme"
42. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5
43. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2
44. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1
45. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
46. Busoni - Piano Concerto
47. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
48. Poulenc - Organ Concerto
49. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
50. Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11
51. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1053)
52. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
53. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19
54. Weber - Konzertstück
55. Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos
56. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13 (HWV 295) "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale"
57. Gershwin - Concerto in F
58. Ligeti - Piano Concerto
59. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
60. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1
61. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 7 (BWV 1058)
62. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"
63. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 2
64. Chopin - Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante
65. Ireland - Piano Concerto
66. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1060)
67. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 4 (for the left hand)
68. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 4
69. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 2
70. Bartók - Concerto for Two Pianos


----------



## Air

*ROUND 8 NOMINATIONS
(POSITIONS 71-80)*

Welcome to Round 8 of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project!

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 71-80. Just a reminder that the number of nominations per person has now increased to 10 in order to accommodate the broader set of nominations that tends to occur as the list progresses. I ask that you nominate up to 10 concerti but participants are not forced to nominate a total of 10 (less is fine). The pace of the nomination round has also slowed down to a minimum of 2 days in order to give a little extra time to participants to think about (and rethink) their nominations.

I know it's getting difficult, but there are only 30 more to go! Hope everyone can give it their all these last few rounds and squeeze a few more concerti out, because every little ounce helps. Thanks for participating! 

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 keyboard concerti in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 70 concerti that have already made our top 100 list.

This round will close in a minimum of 48 hours.


----------



## Air

1. *Medtner* 2
2. *Handel* Organ 14
3. *Franck* _Symphonic Variations_
4. *Messiaen* _Oiseaux Exotiques_
5. *Alkan* (arr. of concerto for solo piano)
6. *C.P.E. Bach* d minor (H 427)
7. *Poulenc* _Concert champêtre_
8. *Vaughan Williams*
9. *Rautavaara* 1
10. *Tveitt* 4 _'Aurora Borealis'_

I've been listening to a few of Handel's Organ Concertos lately and besides Nos. 13 and 14, the op. 4 set is also quite moving, namely nos. 1 and 4. Definitely am going to re-listen to them this weekend.

The C.P.E. Bach nomination is definitely not a pity vote for the early classical era - the work is quirky but wonderfully imaginative! I love C.P.E.'s concerti because they often have this soaring feeling to them, making great use of the orchestra and innovative tension-building harmonies and rhythms. For me, this is Rococo at its most exciting and passionate, and least lackadaisical.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Poulenc Champetre


----------



## Webernite

1. Bach Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1063)
2. Vivaldi-Bach Concerto for Four Harpsichords (BWV 1065)
2. Bach Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 2 (BWV 1064)
4. Bach Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 3 (BWV 1062)
5. Rubinstein No. 4
6. Handel No. 14

That's everything I know that's worth nominating...


----------



## Ravellian

1. Tchaikovsky PC 2
2. Khachaturian
3. Tveitt PC 4
4. Wild Doo-Dah Variations
5. Barber PC
6. Saint-Saens PC 4
7. Liszt Totentanz
8. Franck Symphonic Variations
9. Scriabin PC
10. de Falla Noches de los Jardines in Espana


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> 1. Bach Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1063)
> 2. Vivaldi-Bach Concerto for Four Harpsichords (BWV 1065)
> 2. Bach Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 2 (BWV 1064)
> 4. Bach Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 3 (BWV 1062)
> 5. Rubinstein No. 4
> 6. Handel No. 14
> 
> That's everything I know that's worth nominating...


What about Bach's organ concerti?


----------



## tdc

1. Lutoslawski - Piano Concerto
2. Britten - Diversions for Piano (Left hand) and orchestra
3. Debussy - Fantaisie for piano and orchestra
4. Bach BWV 1063
5. Vivaldi/Bach BWV 1065
6. Bach BWV 1064
7. Bach BWV 1062
8. Vivaldi/ Bach - Organ concerto in D minor BWV 596
9. Handel - Organ 14 
10. Rautavaara - 1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Scharwenka - PC4
2. Sculthorpe - PC
3. Gorecki - Harpsichord concerto
4. Ries - PC7 (Farewell to England)
5. Barber - PC
6. Alnaes - PC
7. von Henselt - Piano concerto
8. Rautavaara - PC 1
9. Rautavaara - PC 3
10. Tveitt PC4


----------



## TresPicos

1. Alwyn 1
2. Poulenc Champetre
3. Mozart 12
4. Englund 1
5. Reinecke 3
6. Bartok - 2 pianos (arr. of sonata for 2 pianos & percussion)
7. Poulenc - for 1 piano
8. Pierné - Fantaisie Ballet
9. Vaughan Williams 1
10. Pierné - PC Op 12


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Lutosławski
2. Carter
3. Cage Concerto for Prepared Piano


----------



## mmsbls

1. Franck Symphonic Variations
2. Scriabin
3. Giannini
4. Scharwenka 4
5. Medtner 2
6. Franck 2
7. Rubinstein 4
8. Ries 7
9. Field 2
10. Rota Concerto in E minor

It's getting very hard to order these. It's also hard to listen to all those others have nominated.


----------



## Webernite

tdc said:


> What about Bach's organ concerti?


I don't know them very well. But I suppose I might as well nominate the D minor if you're nominating it.

Air, could you count Bach's Organ Concerto in D minor as my seventh choice? Thanks.


----------



## tdc

Webernite said:


> I don't know them very well. But I suppose I might as well nominate the D minor if you're nominating it.
> 
> Air, could you count Bach's Organ Concerto in D minor as my seventh choice? Thanks.


Thanks. I was just looking for a youtube video of it to show people when I realized this is another Vivaldi/Bach transcription concerto. Still a great piece, and worth voting for, here it is if anyone cares to listen to it.


----------



## dmg

1. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
2. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
3. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
4. Sorabji - Piano Concerto No. 5
5. Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto
6. Silvestrov - Metamusik
7. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Liszt - Totentanz
9. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 10 for 2 Pianos
10. Rimsky-Korsakov - Piano Concerto


----------



## Webernite

tdc said:


> Thanks. I was just looking for a youtube video of it to show people when I realized this is another Vivaldi/Bach transcription concerto. Still a great piece, and worth voting for, here it is if anyone cares to listen to it.


I think they're all transcriptions, although Bach's transcriptions often add new musical lines here and there, which makes them new compositions in a sense.


----------



## Ravellian

Whoops, didn't see de Falla on the list. Change it to Rautavaara PC 1.


----------



## Weston

I'll have to stick mostly to what I nominated before. I don't think any of them made the list.

1. Handel - Concerto for organ No. 14
2. Rautavaara - piano concerto 3
3. atterberg - piano concerto
4. britten - diversion, Op. 21
5. Geirr Tveitt - piano concerto 4
6. rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb, Op. 94 
10. poulenc - Concerto for Piano in C#m, FP 14 (is this the same as the concerto for 1 piano mentioned earlier?)
8. medtner - piano concerto 2
9. poulenc - Concert champêtre
10. Franck - Piano Concerto No. 2 in Bm, Op. 11

As I will be traveling this weekend I may not make the voting round this time. It depends on whether I have Wi-fi available.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Webernite said:


> 1. Bach Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1063)
> 2. Vivaldi-Bach Concerto for Four Harpsichords (BWV 1065)
> 2. Bach Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 2 (BWV 1064)
> 4. Bach Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 3 (BWV 1062)
> 5. Handel No. 14
> 
> That's everything I know that's worth nominating...


I hate to choose. So I shall support member Webernite's fine choice right here, though removing one composer off the list!


----------



## Air

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I hate to choose. So I shall support member Webernite's fine choice right here, though removing one composer off the list!


Hello HC, would you also be willing to support the C.P.E. Bach d minor concerto (H 427)? It's a gorgeous work and I don't quite understand why it gets so little attention compared to the concertos of Mozart and Haydn, who were influenced by him. Of course it's your vote and your decision ultimately, and I shouldn't be pushing you anyways so I completely understand if you choose not to nominate it.



Webernite said:


> Air, could you count Bach's Organ Concerto in D minor as my seventh choice? Thanks.


Done. 



Ravellian said:


> Whoops, didn't see de Falla on the list. Change it to Rautavaara PC 1.


No worries. I've got it changed! :tiphat:



Weston said:


> As I will be traveling this weekend I may not make the voting round this time. It depends on whether I have Wi-fi available.


Weston, if it's fine with you (and you are unable to vote this weekend) I am going to use your nomination list to estimate what you "would have voted for" in the voting round as many of the concerti you have nominated have a high chance of making the list (for the voting round you only will have to choose 5). They will be preserved in the same order during voting as you have them in the current nomination round. Sounds good?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Air said:


> Hello HC, would you also be willing to support the C.P.E. Bach d minor concerto (H 427)? It's a gorgeous work and I don't quite understand why it gets so little attention compared to the concertos of Mozart and Haydn, who were influenced by him. Of course it's your vote and your decision ultimately, and I shouldn't be pushing you anyways so I completely understand if you choose not to nominate it.


Didn't notice its listing. Yes, I shall support it!


----------



## Weston

Air said:


> Weston, if it's fine with you (and you are unable to vote this weekend) I am going to use your nomination list to estimate what you "would have voted for" in the voting round as many of the concerti you have nominated have a high chance of making the list (for the voting round you only will have to choose 5). They will be preserved in the same order during voting as you have them in the current nomination round. Sounds good?


Quite fine, if no one else objects. I trust your judgment and appreciate the offer. :tiphat:

If the CPE Bach D minor makes the list, I would vote for that as well, though I did not nominate it. I used to have this piece on cassette and had forgotten it. I like it much better than the CPE Bach Keyboard Concerto in F I have in my collection now.

If I can, I will use a computer in the hotel lobby or my iPod Touch, though the latter is a tedious one finger exercise.

Cheers!


----------



## jhar26

-1 Clara Schumann
-2 Mozart 18
-3 Mozart 6
-4 Beach
-5 Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
-6 Khachaturian
-7 Atterberg
-8 Handel organ no. 14
-9 Saint-Saens 4
10 Dvorak


----------



## tdc

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Didn't notice its listing. Yes, I shall support it!


If CPE Bach doesnt get in this round, I'll vote for it next round. A nice piece.


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 71-80*

Thank you all for the great outcome! 14 Talk Classical members nominated a total of 60 keyboard concerti, and a total of 5 Bach concerti! It's shocking note that by the completing of this round, there will be a total of 11 Bach concerti in the top 80 recommended concerti, which is _equal_ to the number of Mozart concerti.  Congratulations to both composers!

The following 10 concerti scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 71-80 on our list.

Handel Organ 14
Rautavaara 1
Poulenc Concert champêtre
Tveitt 4 _'Aurora Borealis'_
Bach 3 harpsichords 1 (BWV 1063)
Vivaldi-Bach 4 harpsichords (BWV 1065)
Franck _Symphonic Variations_
Bach 3 harpsichords 2 (BWV 1064)
Medtner 2
Bach 2 harpsichords 3 (BWV 1062)

Rautavaara 3 barely missed out.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*

To all newcomers: feel free to participate! Your opinion is as good as any of ours and we would be overjoyed to have you on board with us!


----------



## Air

1. Medtner 2
2. Handel Organ 14
3. Franck _Symphonic Variations_
4. Poulenc _Concert champêtre_
5. Rautavaara 1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Tveitt 4
2. Rautavaara 1
3. Franck
4. Medtner 2
5. Poulenc


----------



## dmg

Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
Poulenc - Concert champêtre
Handel - Organ Concerto No. 14
Franck - Symphonic Variations
Bach - Concerto for 3 Harpsichords (BWV 1065)


----------



## Webernite

I won't be voting. I've heard too few of the other works.


----------



## tdc

How much time do we have left to vote? I was hoping to listen to a couple more concerti from that list before ranking them...


----------



## mmsbls

1. Franck
2. Vivaldi-Bach 4 keyboards (1065)
3. Bach 2 keyboards (1062)
4. Bach 3 keyboards (1064)
5. Medtner 2


----------



## TresPicos

1. Poulenc
2. Tveitt
3. Bach 1065
4. Rautavaara 1
5. Franck


----------



## Ravellian

(I'm not voting for the Bach solely because they are transcriptions and not original harpsichord concerti)

1. Franck Symphonic Variations
2. Tveitt 4
3. Rautavaara 1
4. Poulenc
5. Medtner 2


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> How much time do we have left to vote? I was hoping to listen to a couple more concerti from that list before ranking them...


It's a pretty flexible process. 48 hours is the "de facto" minimum length, but I generally wait until all the regular voters have gone until closing the round, that is about, 13 or so members. How long do you think it will take you to listen and get your vote in?



Ravellian said:


> (I'm not voting for the Bach solely because they are transcriptions and not original harpsichord concerti)


I was also tentative about including all the Bach concerti (Vivaldi-Bach included) but I made that decision early on and I think it is only fair to continue to stick to that decision. I didn't expect Bach to dominate the list quite so much as he does now (along with Mozart of course). In terms of voting, I think it is best if one considers all the concerti listed, even the Bach transcription ones, because it allows for greater consistency in the results.

For the record, the BWV 1065 will not be listed under Bach, but rather Vivald-Bach, since most of the credit for the piece goes to Vivaldi. I think it's crucial to make that distinction.



Webernite said:


> I won't be voting. I've heard too few of the other works.


I personally think it's fine voting without having heard all 10 works and your input would still be greatly welcome. You can still check out the Youtube links to the concerti you're not familiar with whether you vote or not this round.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> It's a pretty flexible process. 48 hours is the "de facto" minimum length, but I generally wait until all the regular voters have gone until closing the round, that is about, 13 or so members. How long do you think it will take you to listen and get your vote in?


I'm thinking by tomorrow afternoon/early evening (so in about 24 hours max from now) I should be ready, Im pretty sure this will be within the 48 hours of you posting the results.


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> I personally think it's fine voting without having heard all 10 works and your input would still be greatly welcome. You can still check out the Youtube links to the concerti you're not familiar with whether you vote or not this round.


OK, well:

1. Bach Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1063)
2. Medtner 2 
3. Vivaldi-Bach Concerto for Four Harpsichords (BWV 1065)
4. Bach Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 2 (BWV 1064)
5. Bach Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 3 (BWV 1062)


----------



## Air

Verbier, where amazing musicians come together to play amazing music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

1. Vivaldi arranged by Bach, concerto for four harpsichords in A minor, BWV1065
2. Handel, concerto for organ in A major, HWV296a, "no.14"
3. Bach, concerto for three harpsichords in C major, BWV1064
4. Bach, concerto for two harpsichords in C minor, BWV1062
5. Bach, concerto for three harpsichords in D minor, BWV1063


----------



## tdc

I am ready a bit ahead of schedule...

1. Vivaldi/ Bach BWV 1065
2. Bach BWV 1064
3. Handel 14
4. Rautavaara 1
5. Franck symphonic variations


----------



## jhar26

-1 Bach BWV 1065
-2 Medtner 2
-3 Bach BWV 1064
-4 Handel Organ 14
-5 Bach BWV 1062


----------



## Weston

Made it back home -- after a two hour wait stranded on I-65 while an 18 wheeler wreck was cleared up! Fortunately no one was injured I believe.

So here's my vote after reviewing the selections:

1. Handel Organ 14
2. Rautavaara 1
3. Bach 2 harpsichords 3 (BWV 1062)
4. Tveitt 4 'Aurora Borealis'
5. Poulenc Concert champêtre

I'm a little disappointed the CPE Bach didn't make the list and that I completely forgot the Clara Schumann when I was nominating.


----------



## Air

*RESULTS FOR POSITIONS 71-80*

Round 8 results are in, and there are no tiebreakers this round! 

Check out the playlist in progress (1-30 so far) here!

*Here is our current list (1-80):*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
31. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
32. de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España
33. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
34. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
35. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
36. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian"
37. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
38. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
39. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 (BWV 1055)
40. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
41. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme"
42. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5
43. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2
44. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1
45. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
46. Busoni - Piano Concerto
47. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
48. Poulenc - Organ Concerto
49. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
50. Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11
51. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1053)
52. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
53. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19
54. Weber - Konzertstück
55. Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos
56. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13 (HWV 295) "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale"
57. Gershwin - Concerto in F
58. Ligeti - Piano Concerto
59. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
60. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1
61. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 7 (BWV 1058)
62. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"
63. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 2
64. Chopin - Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante
65. Ireland - Piano Concerto
66. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1060)
67. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 4 (for the left hand)
68. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 4
69. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 2
70. Bartók - Concerto for Two Pianos
71. Vivaldi-Bach - Concerto for Four Harpsichords (BWV 1065)
72. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
73. Franck - Symphonic Variations
74. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 14 (HWV 296a)
75. Medtner - Piano Concerto No. 2
76. Poulenc - Concert champêtre
77. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 2 (BWV 1064)
78. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 3 (BWV 1062)
79. Tveitt - Piano Concerto No. 4 "Aurora Borealis"
80. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1063)


----------



## Air

*ROUND 9 NOMINATIONS
(POSITIONS 81-90)*

Welcome to the penultimate round (Round 9) of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project!

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 81-90. Just a reminder that the number of nominations per person has now increased to 10 in order to accommodate the broader set of nominations that tends to occur as the list progresses. I ask that you nominate up to 10 concerti but participants are not forced to nominate a total of 10 (less is fine). The pace of the nomination round has also slowed down to a minimum of 2 days in order to give a little extra time to participants to think about (and rethink) their nominations.

I know it's getting difficult, but there are only 20 more to go! Hope everyone can give it their all these last few rounds and squeeze a few more concerti out, because every little ounce helps. Thanks for participating! 

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 keyboard concerti in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 80 concerti that have already made our top 100 list.

This round will close in a minimum of 48 hours.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Scharwenka - PC4
2. Sculthorpe - PC
3. Gorecki - Harpsichord concerto
4. Ries - PC7 (Farewell to England)
5. Barber - PC
6. Alnaes - PC
7. von Henselt - Piano concerto
8. Rautavaara - PC 3
9. Vaughan Williams - PC
10. Scriabin - PC


----------



## Air

1. *C.P.E. Bach* d minor (H 427)
2. *Schumann* _Introduction and Allegro Appassionato_
3. *Mozart* 7 (3 pianos)
4. *Lutosławski*
5. *Handel* Organ Concerto op. 4 no. 4 (HWV 292)
6. *Alkan* (arr. of concerto for solo piano)
7. *Debussy* _Fantaisie_
8. *C.Schumann*
9. *Messiaen* _Oiseaux Exotiques_
10. *Vaughan Williams*


----------



## tdc

1. Lutoslawski - PC
2. Britten - Diversions for piano (left hand) and orchestra
3. Debussy - Fantaisie for piano and orchestra
4. Hindemith - PC
5. Rorem - PC 3
6. CPE Bach - Keyboard Concerto d minor (H 427) 
7. Rorem - PC 2
8. Ratauvaara PC 3
9. Handel - Organ Concerto 4 (HWV 292) 
10. Englund - PC


----------



## Webernite

Might as well support a couple of these that I've heard:

1. Schumann Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
2. Scriabin Piano Concerto 
3. Mozart Three Pianos 
4. Carter Piano Concerto

I'll edit this if I think of any more.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Lutosławski
2. Carter
3. Cage Concerto for Prepared Piano


----------



## mmsbls

1. Schumann Introduction and allegro appassionato
2. Scriabin
3. Giannini
4. Scharwenka 4
5. Mozart 7 K. 242 (3 pianos)
6. Franck 2
7. Rubinstein 4
8. Ries 7
9. Field 2
10. Rota Concerto in E minor


----------



## dmg

1. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
2. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
3. Sorabji - Piano Concerto No. 5
4. Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto
5. Silvestrov - Metamusik (see attached)
6. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 3
7. Liszt - Totentanz
8. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 10 for 2 Pianos
9. Rimsky-Korsakov - Piano Concerto
10. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 4

I've attached the first 8:30 of Sylvestrov - Metamusik. It is a 48-minute single movement work.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

1. Handel, organ concerto op.4 no.4

2. C. P. E. Bach, harpsichord concerto in D minor H427

3. Haydn, organ concerto no.1 (his first keyboard concerto), in C (1756), HXVIII:1
This is the only decent clip of it on youtube I can find that is also HIP (_Cappella Classica mit historischen Instrumenten)._ Not bad for the 24 year old Haydn.


----------



## Weston

Why _do_ some of these YouTube classical videos dither about so long before getting into the music?

Here's my list:

1. Rautavaara - piano concerto 3
2. Atterberg - piano concerto
3. Britten - diversion, Op. 21
4. Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb, Op. 94 
5. Franck - Piano Concerto No. 2 in Bm, Op. 11 
6. C.P.E. Bach d minor (H 427)
7. Poulenc - Concerto for Piano in C#minor, FP 146
8. Saint-Saens, Camille - piano concerto 3
9. Tippet - piano concerto
10. Clara Schumann - piano concerto

So many great pieces left and we are running out of slots.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Clara Schumann
-2 Mozart 18
-3 Mozart 6
-4 Beach
-5 Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
-6 Khachaturian
-7 Atterberg
-8 Saint-Saens 4
-9 Dvorak 
10 Vine


----------



## TresPicos

1. Mozart 12
2. Alwyn 1
3. Englund 1
4. Reinecke 3
5. Poulenc - for 1 piano
6. Clara Schumann
7. Barber
8. Vaughan Williams
9. Pierné - Fantaisie Ballet
10. Mozart 2


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 81-90*

Thank you all for the great outcome! We will now be moving on to the voting round for positions 81-90 on our list.

In the nomination round, there was a tie for 10th place between Scharwenka 4 and Britten's _Diversions_ (for the left hand) so I've allowed both of them to take part in the current voting round. The concerto out of the 11 candidates that receives the fewest votes will automatically advance to the next voting round for positions 91-100.

Mozart 7 (3 pianos)
C.P.E. Bach d minor (H 427)
Rautavaara 3 _'Gift of Dreams_'
Clara Schumann
Schumann _Introduction and Allegro Appassionato_
Lutosławski
Scriabin
Handel Organ op. 4 no. 4 (HWV 292)
Vaughan Williams
Scharwenka 4
Britten _Diversions_ (for the left hand)

The following barely missed out: Carter, Saint-Saëns 3 and 4, Atterberg, Franck 2, Ries 7, Barber, Poulenc, Englund 1, and Debussy's _Fantaisie_.

*Please list your top 6 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*

To all newcomers: feel free to participate! Your opinion is as good as any of ours and we would be overjoyed to have you on board with us!


----------



## Air

1. C.P.E. Bach d minor (H 427)
2. Schumann _Introduction and Allegro Appassionato_
3. Lutosławski
4. Mozart 7 (3 pianos)
5. Handel Organ Concerto op. 4 no. 4 (HWV 292)
6. Clara Schumann

I'm excited that we will have a female composer in the top 100! Kind of like Saariaho from the Top operas list, her work is superb and it's a shame that she's more well-known these days for having been Schumann's wife, when in reality she was a great pianist and charming composer in her own right. In their day, it was actually Clara who was more well known than Robert, not the other way around.

It's interesting and not a coincidence that both wrote a minor piano concertos and g minor piano sonatas. Anyhow, Schumann's own _Introduction and Allegro Appassionato_ is quite lovely as well - controversial, for sure, like many of his later works - but I especially love its flowing, lieder-like quality.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Scharwenka 4
2. Rautavaara 3 'Gift of Dreams'
3. Vaughan Williams
4. Scriabin
5. Lutosławski
6. Britten Diversions (for the left hand)


----------



## dmg

Mozart 7 (3 pianos)
Rautavaara 3
Schumann Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
Clara Schumann
Lutosławski
Vaughan Williams


----------



## mmsbls

1. Schumann Introduction and allegro appassionato
2. Scriabin
3. Scharwenka 4
4. Mozart 7 K. 242 
5. Clara Schumann
6. C.P.E. Bach d minor (H 427)


----------



## tdc

1. Lutoslawski
2. Britten
3. CPE Bach
4. Rautavaara
5. Handel
6. Schumann Introduction and allegro appasionato


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Lutosławski


----------



## Webernite

1. Schumann
2. Scriabin
3. Mozart
4. Handel
5. Britten
6. Bach


----------



## TresPicos

1. Vaughan Williams
2. Clara Schumann
3. C.P.E. Bach d minor (H 427)
4. Mozart 7 (3 pianos)
5. Lutoslawski
6. Rautavaara 3 'Gift of Dreams'


----------



## Weston

1. Rautavaara 3 'Gift of Dreams'
2. Britten Diversions (for the left hand)
3. C.P.E. Bach d minor (H 427)
4. Vaughan Williams
5. Clara Schumann
6. Scharwenka 4

I almost excluded the Scharwenka for sounding so similar to Dvorak even though he was from a different nationality, and for too much bombast, but by the 2nd and 3rd movements (in other links) it uses some satisfying beautiful chord progressions. I have some solo piano works by him, but never closely listened to the PC before.

The Robert Schumann just sounds like outtakes from his PC with a lot of arpeggios in between. Meh!

Sorry, I'm really grouchy tonight. It's my first day back at work after a long and severe head cold. I'm so tired, I'm even more tired than _I_ am.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Ranking of the pieces listed by member Air in post #477:-

1. Handel
2. Mozart
3. C. P. E. Bach
4. Robert Schumann
5. Rautavaara
6. Vaughan Williams


----------



## Air

*RESULTS FOR POSITIONS 81-90*

Thanks to everyone who voted in the penultimate round of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project! 

81. C.P.E. Bach d minor (H 427) (7/24)
82. Schumann _Introduction and Allegro Appassionato_ (6/25)
83. Mozart 7 (3 pianos) (6/24)
=84. Lutosławski (6/22)
=84. Rautavaara 3 _'Gift of Dreams'_ (6/22)
86. Vaughan Williams (5/15)
87. Clara Schumann (5/13)
=88. Britten _Diversions_ (left hand) (4/13)
=88. Handel Organ Concerto op. 4 no. 4 (HWV 292) (4/13)
90. Scriabin (3/13)

Automatically qualified for the last round (91-100) is Scharwenka 4 (3/11).

As you can see, there are *two* ties - therefore, please break _both_ of these ties by voting for either:

*1) Lutosławski* or *2) Rautavaara 3*

*AND* for either:

*1) Britten's Diversions (left hand)* or *2) Handel's Organ Concerto op. 4 #4*.


----------



## tdc

Rather arbitrary for me, but I'll stay consistent with my previous votes:

Lutoslawski
Britten


----------



## Weston

Rautavaara 3
Britten's Diversions (left hand)

Well, heck. By the time one gets down to the 90th ranking, it's kind of moot. I'm glad another Handel concerto made the list anyway, even if I like the Britten a fraction of a micro-gram of dopamine more.

I'll be sad to see this list come to a close. Very enjoyable! I do we can post a list of also rans or runners up afterward. I have quite a few.


----------



## Art Rock

Rautavaara/Britten.


----------



## dmg

Rautavaara
Handel


----------



## Webernite

Lutosławski 
Handel


----------



## mmsbls

Lutoslawski
Britten


----------



## TresPicos

Lutoslawski
Händel


----------



## jhar26

Lutoslawski & Handel


----------



## Air

My choices are Lutosławski and Handel, although all four concerti are great.

I listened to the Britten a second ago - it was lovely and exciting, if not a little flashy. There is an interesting diversity of ideas in the concerti, and Britten seems to be highly influenced both by Prokofiev's own Left Hand concerto (no. 4) and interestingly, I also hear a lot of Rachmaninoff's Paganini Variations in the slower variations (logically, since it is the most well-known example of a variations for piano and orchestra). Unlike Ravel in his left hand concerto, Britten seems to accept the fact that this work is indeed a "Left hand concerto" and allows the piano to behave as a more linear, less orchestral sounding instrument rather than using the left hand to compensate for both hands and making it sound like any other piano concerto. But it's hard to play, there's no doubt about that.

I love the concerto repertoire for the left-hand and was delighted to find out that Leon Fleisher, who had focal dystonia in his right hand for many years, had played these works extensively and even released a recording of all three left-hand concerti currently on our list:










Anyhow, I'm glad Fleisher's right hand is back in business and I hope that it will continue to last and give us the great musicianship he has to offer. His story is truly inspirational, even if it is a bit tragic. I would like to pick up his left hand Hindemith and Bolcom some day as well as the recording above, but in the meantime I already have his Brahms concerti to savor (second only to Gilels, and for #2 Richter).


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

dmg said:


> Rautavaara
> Handel


Likewise. Likewise.


----------



## Air

A very close tiebreaker. 

Lutosławski (6 votes) wins over Rautavaara (4 votes).

Handel (6 votes) wins over Britten (4 votes).

*Here is our current list (1-90):*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
31. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
32. de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España
33. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
34. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
35. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
36. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian"
37. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
38. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
39. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 (BWV 1055)
40. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
41. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme"
42. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5
43. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2
44. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1
45. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
46. Busoni - Piano Concerto
47. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
48. Poulenc - Organ Concerto
49. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
50. Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11
51. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1053)
52. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
53. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19
54. Weber - Konzertstück
55. Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos
56. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13 (HWV 295) "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale"
57. Gershwin - Concerto in F
58. Ligeti - Piano Concerto
59. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
60. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1
61. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 7 (BWV 1058)
62. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"
63. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 2
64. Chopin - Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante
65. Ireland - Piano Concerto
66. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1060)
67. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 4 (for the left hand)
68. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 4
69. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 2
70. Bartók - Concerto for Two Pianos
71. Vivaldi-Bach - Concerto for Four Harpsichords (BWV 1065)
72. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
73. Franck - Symphonic Variations
74. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 14 (HWV 296a)
75. Medtner - Piano Concerto No. 2
76. Poulenc - Concert champêtre
77. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 2 (BWV 1064)
78. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 3 (BWV 1062)
79. Tveitt - Piano Concerto No. 4 "Aurora Borealis"
80. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1063)
81. C.P.E. Bach - Keyboard Concerto in D minor (H 427)
82. Schumann - Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
83. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
84. Lutosławski - Piano Concerto
85. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 3 "Gift of Dreams"
86. Vaughan Williams - Piano Concerto
87. C. Schumann - Piano Concerto
88. Handel - Organ Concerto op. 4 no. 4 (HWV 292)
89. Britten - Diversions for Piano (left hand)
90. Scriabin - Piano Concerto

One more round to go!


----------



## Air

*ROUND 10 NOMINATIONS
'THE FINAL TEN'

(POSITIONS 91-100)*

Welcome to the ultimate round (Round 10) of the TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti project! 

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 91-100. Just a reminder that the number of nominations per person has now increased to 10 in order to accommodate the broader set of nominations that tends to occur as the list progresses. I ask that you nominate up to 10 concerti but participants are not forced to nominate a total of 10 (less is fine). The pace of the nomination round has also slowed down to a minimum of 3 days in order to give a little extra time to participants to think about (and rethink) their nominations.

I know it's getting difficult, but there are only 10 more to go! Hope everyone can give it their all this last round and squeeze a few more concerti out, because every little ounce helps. Thanks for participating! 

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 keyboard concerti in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 90 concerti that have already made our top 100 list nor may you nominate Scharwenka 4, which has pre-qualified from the last round.

This round will close in a minimum of 72 hours. (I'm so sad. This _can't_ be ending... )


----------



## Art Rock

1. Keuris - Organ concerto
2. Sculthorpe - PC
3. Gorecki - Harpsichord concerto
4. Ries - PC7 (Farewell to England)
5. Barber - PC
6. Alnaes - PC
7. von Henselt - Piano concerto
8. Silvestrov - Metamusik
9. Cage - Prepared piano
10. Rorem - PC2


----------



## Air

1. *Debussy* _Fantaisie_
2. *Alkan* (arr. of concerto for solo piano)
3. *Messiaen* _Oiseaux Exotiques_
4. *Atterberg*
5. *Carter*
6. *Corigliano*
7a. *Mozart* 15
7b. *Mozart* 18
8. *Rubinstein* 4
9. *Liszt* _Totentanz_
10. *Saint-Saëns* 4


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 18
-2 Mozart 6
-3 Beach
-4 Khachaturian
-5 Atterberg
-6 Saint-Saens 4
-7 Dvorak 
-8 Vine 
-9 Mozart 12
10 Mozart 15


----------



## Webernite

1. Mozart No. 18
2. Debussy _Fantasie_
3. Carter
4. Dvorak
5. Rubinstein No. 4
6. Liszt _Totentanz_
7. Hindemith 
8. Vivaldi-Bach Organ Concerto In D Minor (BWV 596)


----------



## dmg

1. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
2. Sorabji - Piano Concerto No. 5
3. Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto
4. Silvestrov - Metamusik (see attached)
5. Liszt - Totentanz
6. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 10 for 2 Pianos
7. Rimsky-Korsakov - Piano Concerto
8. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 4
9. Beach - Piano Concerto
10. Dvořák - Piano Concerto

I've attached the first 8:30 of Sylvestrov - Metamusik. It is a 48-minute single movement work.


----------



## tdc

1. Debussy - Fantaisie for piano and orchestra
2. Hindemith - PC
3. Rorem - PC 2
4. Englund - PC
5. Rorem - PC 3
6. Lizst - Totentanz
7. Mozart - 18
8. Vivaldi/Bach - Organ Concerto In D Minor, BWV 596
9. Dvorak - PC
10. Rimsky Korsakov - PC


----------



## TresPicos

1. Peggy Glanville-Hicks - Etruscan concerto
2. Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
3. Barbara Pentland
4. Germaine Tailleferre
5. Grazyna Bacewicz - Concerto for two pianos
6. Joan Tower
7. Jean Coulthard
8. Germaine Tailleferre - Ballade
9. Amy Beach
10. Sofia Gubaidulina


----------



## mmsbls

TresPicos said:


> 1. Peggy Glanville-Hicks - Etruscan concerto
> 2. Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
> 3. Barbara Pentland
> 4. Germaine Tailleferre
> 5. Grazyna Bacewicz - Concerto for two pianos
> 6. Joan Tower
> 7. Jean Coulthard
> 8. Germaine Tailleferre - Ballade
> 9. Amy Beach
> 10. Sofia Gubaidulina


Very nicely done! I would never have thought there were 10 good piano concertos by women. I had only heard 2 of these before, but I managed to listen to one movement or more of all these besides the Zwilich. I liked everyone but the Pentland. I had voted for Beach earlier, but I will add Coulthard to my last 10.


----------



## mmsbls

1. Beach
2. Rubinstein 4
3. Mozart 18
4. Mozart 15
5. Dvorak
6. Franck 2
7. Ries 7
8. Coulthard
9. Debussy Fantasy
10. Vine


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Carter
2. Cage Concerto for Prepared Piano


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(1) Mozart 18
(2) Mozart 6
(3) Mozart 12
(4) Mozart 15


----------



## Weston

TresPicos said:


> 1. Peggy Glanville-Hicks - Etruscan concerto
> 2. Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
> 3. Barbara Pentland
> 4. Germaine Tailleferre
> 5. Grazyna Bacewicz - Concerto for two pianos
> 6. Joan Tower
> 7. Jean Coulthard
> 8. Germaine Tailleferre - Ballade
> 9. Amy Beach
> 10. Sofia Gubaidulina


Of that list I liked the Tailleferre (concerto) and the Gubaidulina the best - the first joyful; the latter haunting. These are completely new to me. I don't know if they'll make it into my nominations -- I'm rating stuff rather arbitrarily, and I'm always skeptical of "new" stuff, unknown to me, because of a honeymoon period that could wear off with time. Right now I am buzzed about these two and will likely vote for them if they make the nominations.


----------



## Weston

Too much had to be omitted!  I am stressed!

1. Atterberg - Piano concerto
2. Rubinstein, Anton - Piano Concerto No. 4 in D minor, Op. 70 
3. Poulenc, Francis - Concerto for Piano in C# minor, FP 146 
4. Saint-Saens, Camille - Piano concerto 3
5. Saint-Saens, Camille - Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op. 44 
6. Corigliano, John - Concerto for piano and orchestra 
7.  Medtner, Nicolas - Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 
8. Tailleferre - Piano concerto
9. Tippett, Michael - Piano Concerto 
10. Debussy - Fantasie for piano and orchestra

I really prefer the Rubinstein 5, but everyone else likes the 4th, so 4 it is.

Air, I am tired and losing track. I hope I haven't nominated something already on the list. Thanks.


----------



## Ravellian

Well, I'm not very familiar with any of the works being nominated now, and nobody seems to agree with my preferences, so I'm out for now. Good list, though.


----------



## Air

Weston said:


> Air, I am tired and losing track. I hope I haven't nominated something already on the list. Thanks.


No, it looks good. And you're done with nominations forever! So be relieved, and thanks for sticking through it even on all those tired nights! :tiphat:



Ravellian said:


> Well, I'm not very familiar with any of the works being nominated now, and nobody seems to agree with my preferences, so I'm out for now. Good list, though.


I'm going to leave the nominations polls open for another 24 hours just in case you decide to give it a go. Remember, every concerto that does not make the list is going to end up on a long list of honorable mentions and if there's a choice you really love, it would be great if you nominated it just for that. Plus, it seems that you have nominated Liszt's _Totentanz_, Saint-Saens 4, and Barber in the past and all of these have a chance of getting in so your vote will actually have significant weight (and people do agree with you on these!) 

If not, we've already had 11 voters this round which is adequate to move on.

*But if anyone out there has any favorite works to chip in (remember this is your last chance), please do so within the next 24 hours!*


----------



## Weston

Air said:


> . . . And you're done with nominations forever!


Until the top 10 suites of variations for kazoo and continuo thread!


----------



## Air

*VOTING FOR POSITIONS 81-90*

Thank you all for the great outcome! We will now be moving on to the voting round for positions 91-100 on our list.

Only the top 9 concerti from the nomination round will move on to the voting round as Scharwenka 4 has already qualified from the previous round. Thus, the list of 10 contestants for the voting round on spots 91-100 of our list is as follows:

Scharwenka 4
Mozart 18
Debussy _Fantaisie_
Dvorak
Rubinstein 4
Beach
Liszt _Totentanz_
Saint-Saëns 4
Carter
Atterberg

Mozart 15 barely missed out.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above concerti in order of preference.*

As this is the last voting round in the project, let me take some time to shed a few tears and thank you all for participating in this project, which in my wildest dreams could not have turned out more successful. I've learned so much from you all, and frankly, all the hard work, time, and knowledge put into this project doesn't belong to me but to all of you for making it what it is! I know it hasn't always been easy to come to the computer and listen for the first time to a handful of new keyboard concerti after a long day's work, but we've stuck to it through the end, even meeting the high expectation I set of nominating 100 keyboard concerti (when in the beginning, I only had about 70 listed on my queue). You guys are unreal!

For those of you who are curious, all the concerti that have been nominated in the last 10 rounds but have not made the final list of 100 will end up on a long list of honorable mentions that I will post after this last voting round concludes. Also be ready for a long Youtube playlist of all the available concerti on the TC Top 100 Recommended Keybord Concerti list, made for your own enjoyment and the enjoyment of all the folks out there! You deserve it. In the meantime, why don't we try to get these last few in?


----------



## tdc

1. Debussy
2. Mozart
3. Liszt
4. Dvorak
5. Beach


----------



## Air

1. Debussy _Fantaisie_
2. Atterberg
3. Carter
4. Mozart 18
5. Saint-Saëns 4


----------



## mmsbls

1. Beach
2. Rubinstein 4
3. Mozart 18
4. Dvorak 
5. Debussy Fantasy


----------



## Weston

1. Atterberg
2. Rubinstein 4
3. Saint-Saens 4
4. Debussy Fantaisie
5. Beach

Thanks for all your hard work, Air.


----------



## tdc

Weston said:


> Thanks for all your hard work, Air.


Agreed, thanks Air. It was a fun and (for myself) very educational project. Thanks for your positive and encouraging attitude, it made a good project even better.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

1. Mozart
2. Dvorak
3. Debussy
4. Saint-Saens
5. Carter

When this is finished soon, we'll have to throw a party for member Air. Not sure how though ...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Looks good Air. Well done.
I dont know much past the top 20 so this ought to give me some focused listening.


----------



## dmg

Liszt Totentanz
Saint-Saëns 4
Beach
Dvorak
Rubinstein 4


----------



## Webernite

1. Debussy
2. Mozart 18
3. Carter
4. Dvorak
5. Rubinstein


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 18
-2 Beach
-3 Saint-Saens 4
-4 Dvorak
-5 Atterberg


----------



## TresPicos

1. Mozart 18
2. Beach
3. Debussy
4. Saint-Saëns
5. Atterberg


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Carter


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for the effort!

1. Scharwenka 4
2. Saint-Saëns 4
3. Dvorak
4. Beach
5. Atterberg


----------



## Air

Hello everyone, thanks for the comments! I've really enjoyed doing this project too.

I've had a really stressful and busy week so I apologize for the delay, but I promise I'll get the results in sometime within the next 24 hours. So let's hear the drumroll for the final results... 

Regarding the party, let's break out the vodka and the Prokofiev! 

Entrance fee: free Ring cycle. (I'm saving up for my first one right now, and it's tough!)


----------



## Air

*The TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
31. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
32. de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España
33. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
34. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
35. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
36. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian"
37. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
38. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
39. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 (BWV 1055)
40. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
41. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme"
42. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5
43. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2
44. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1
45. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
46. Busoni - Piano Concerto
47. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
48. Poulenc - Organ Concerto
49. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
50. Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11
51. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1053)
52. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
53. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19
54. Weber - Konzertstück
55. Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos
56. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13 (HWV 295) "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale"
57. Gershwin - Concerto in F
58. Ligeti - Piano Concerto
59. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
60. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1
61. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 7 (BWV 1058)
62. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"
63. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 2
64. Chopin - Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante
65. Ireland - Piano Concerto
66. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1060)
67. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 4 (for the left hand)
68. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 4
69. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 2
70. Bartók - Concerto for Two Pianos
71. Vivaldi-Bach - Concerto for Four Harpsichords (BWV 1065)
72. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
73. Franck - Symphonic Variations
74. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 14 (HWV 296a)
75. Medtner - Piano Concerto No. 2
76. Poulenc - Concert champêtre
77. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 2 (BWV 1064)
78. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 3 (BWV 1062)
79. Tveitt - Piano Concerto No. 4 "Aurora Borealis"
80. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1063)
81. C.P.E. Bach - Keyboard Concerto in D minor (H 427)
82. Schumann - Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
83. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
84. Lutosławski - Piano Concerto
85. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 3 "Gift of Dreams"
86. Vaughan Williams - Piano Concerto
87. C. Schumann - Piano Concerto
88. Handel - Organ Concerto op. 4 no. 4 (HWV 292)
89. Britten - Diversions for Piano (left hand) and Orchestra
90. Scriabin - Piano Concerto
91. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 18
92. Debussy - Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra
93. Beach - Piano Concerto
94. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 4
95. Dvorak - Piano Concerto
96. Atterberg - Piano Concerto
97. Carter - Piano Concerto
98. Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 4
99. Liszt - Totentanz
100. Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## Air

*The following concerti were also nominated during the project. Works in italics received multiple nominations.*

_Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto
Alkan - Piano Concerto
Alnaes - Piano Concerto
Alwyn - Piano Concerto No. 1_
Bacewicz - Concerto for Two Pianos
_Barber - Piano Concerto_
Beethoven - Piano Concerto in D (after Violin Concerto, op.61)
_Cage - Concerto for Prepared Piano_
Corigliano - Piano Concerto
_Coulthard - Piano Concerto
Englund - Piano Concerto No. 1_
Englund - Piano Concerto No. 2
_Field - Piano Concerto No. 2
Franck - Piano Concerto No. 2
Giannini - Piano Concerto_
Glanville-Hicks - Etruscan Concerto
Glazunov - Piano Concerto No. 1
_Gorecki - Harpsichord Concerto_
Gubaidulina - Piano Concerto "Introitus"
Handel - Organ Concerto op. 4 no. 3 (HWV 291)
Haydn - Organ Concerto No. 1 XVIII:1
_Hindemith - Piano Concerto
Kabalevsky - Piano Concerto No. 3
Keuris - Organ Concerto
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto_
MacDowell - Piano Concerto No. 1
Martinu - Concerto for Two Pianos
Medtner - Piano Concerto No. 3 "Ballade"
_Messiaen - Oiseaux Exotiques_
Messiaen - Réveil des oiseaux
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 1
_Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 2
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 6
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 10 for Two Pianos
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 12
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 15_
Pentland - Piano Concerto
_Pierne - Piano Concerto
Pierne - Fantaisie-ballet
Poulenc - Piano Concerto
Reinecke - Piano Concerto No. 3
Ries - Piano Concerto No. 7 "Farewell to England"
Rimsky-Korsakov - Piano Concerto
Rorem - Piano Concerto No. 2
Rorem - Piano Concerto No. 3
Rota - Piano Concerto (in e minor)
Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 5
Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 3
Sculthorpe - Piano Concerto
Silvestrov - Metamusik
Sorabji - Piano Concerto No. 5_
Taaffe Zwilich - Piano Concerto
Taileferre - Ballade for Piano and Orchestra
_Taileferre - Piano Concerto No. 1
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2
Tippett - Piano Concerto_
Tower - Piano Concerto (unspecified)
Vaughan Williams - Concerto for Two Pianos (arr. of #86 on Top 100 list)
_Vine - Piano Concerto
Vivaldi-Bach - Organ Concerto (BWV 596)
von Henselt - Piano Concerto
Weiner - Concertino
Wild - Doo-Dah Variations_

*Also, thanks to everyone who participated: *Air, Aksel, Art Rock, Barking Spiderz, Charon, Chi_townPhilly, dmg, Duke, emiellucifuge, HarpsichordConcerto, Huilunsoittaja, JAKE WYB, jhar26, Kieran, Lipatti, mmsbls, Moraviac, Nix, Pieck, pjang23, Polednice, Poppin' Fresh, Ravellian, Sebastien Melmoth, tdc, toucan, TresPiscos, Webernite, Weston, and the support of others.


----------



## mmsbls

@Air: Thanks so very much for guiding this project through. While it may have been a labor of love, it still required many hours of your time. I am grateful.


----------



## Weston

Now to start working on collecting some of the 1/2 to 2/3 of these I don't have.  What great fun it was! I looked forward to this thread every day. Thanks again.


----------



## TresPicos

@Air: Thank you for all your work! It sure has been a fun thread to participate in.

I looked through the original nominations, and the person whose original nomination came closest to the final list was Nix: 

1. Mozart No. 20 (1st)
2. Brahms No. 2 (2nd)
3. Beethoven No. 4 (9th)
4. Rachmaninov No. 2 (3rd)
5. Beethoven No. 5 (6th)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Good list! I'll keep reference on it and listen to some once in a while if I'm curious. I wasn't participating after the top 20-30 cuz I just didn't know the works 

Was it only me that nominated the Glazunov? Well, good it got there, it deserves more attention. I just didn't bother advocating for it. I'm sure many of you would like it.


----------



## Air

*YouTube Playlist in Progress (#1-50 so far) can be viewed here:* TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti. Criticisms and suggestions are welcome. Happy listening!

*Composers by Number of Keyboard Concerti (ties broken by averages):*

1. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - 13 (1, 10, 12, 15, 20, 22, 33, 35, 41, 53, 62, 83, 91)
2. Johann Sebastian Bach - 11* (11 ,24, 31, 39, 51, 61, 66, 71*, 77, 78, 80)
3. Ludwig van Beethoven - 5 (6, 9, 16, 25, 47)
4. Sergei Prokofiev - 5 (7, 17, 42, 49, 67)
5. Sergei Rachmaninoff - 4 (3, 13, 21, 68)
6. Béla Bartók - 4 (27, 38, 43, 70)
7. Frédéric Chopin - 3 (23, 34, 64)
8. Camille Saint-Saëns - 3 (26, 36, 94)
9. Francis Poulenc - 3 (48, 55, 76)
10. Franz Liszt - 3 (45, 52, 99)
11. George Frederic Handel - 3 (56, 74, 88)
12. Johannes Brahms - 2 (2, 19)
13. Maurice Ravel - 2 (8, 18)
14. Dmitri Shostakovich - 2 (30, 44)
15. Robert Schumann - 2 (5, 82)
16. Felix Mendelssohn - 2 (29, 69)
17. Johann Nepomuk Hummel - 2 (40, 63)
18. George Gershwin - 2 (57, 59)
19. Alexander Scriabin - 2 (37, 90)
20. Einojuhani Rautavaara - 2 (72, 85)

*J.S. Bach's count included the Bach-Vivaldi transcription for 4 pianos (BWV 1065).

*Distribution of Keyboard Concerti Over Time:*










The earliest work on the list is J.S. Bach's Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1060), composed circa 1735. The most recent work on the list is Rautavaara's Piano Concerto No. 3, composed in 1998.

*The Top 100 list will also be stickied at the top of the Orchestral Music sub-forum here for future reference and viewing.*

And thus concludes my work. It'll be a fairly sad transition retiring from this thread. Thanks everyone for the comments, support, time, and knowledge, and continue to listen to these wonderful concerti, regardless of whether they've made the top 100 list or not!


----------



## Trout

And the lists continue! String concerti were decided to be the next to list (according to: http://www.talkclassical.com/13222-tc-lists.html). All of you are welcome and encouraged to participate on this new list. The first round of voting starts in a few days.


----------

